# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 06/08



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> Who deserves to hold the WWE World Heavyweight Championship? Well, the situation’s a bit murky right now, with The Lunatic Fringe — having had his victory at WWE Elimination Chamber taken away from him — stealing the title and demanding a Ladder Match at Money in the Bank. Ambrose got what he wanted, but he’s in no hurry to return The Architect’s property. Before the high-stakes battle between these former Shield “brothers,” will Rollins exact vengeance against his unstable foe? If so, will he do it alone and without the aid of The Authority?
> 
> Join WWE.com as we look toward the final Raw before Money in the Bank.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## BLRNerd (Mar 19, 2015)

Probably will be setting up the IC and Divas title matches tonight for MitB. (Looking forward to Ryback and Big Show beating the ever loving crap out of the Miz at MitB. Will LOL if somehow the Miz wins)

Main Event will probably be something involving the MitB participants and maybe Ambrose/Rollins in the mix too.


----------



## LunaticAmbrose (May 26, 2015)

This Raw should be good. It's the go-home show for MITB. I'm looking forward seeing confrontation between Ambrose and Rollins (really liked one from SD last week), something between Cena and Owens and a match between MITB ladder match participants.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LunaticAmbrose said:


> This Raw should be good. It's the go-home show for MITB. I'm looking forward seeing confrontation between Ambrose and Rollins (really liked one from SD last week), something between Cena and Owens and a match between MITB ladder match participants.


Every Raw now is either a PPV Fallout or PPV "Go-Home" show :ha


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Every Raw now is either a PPV Fallout or PPV "Go-Home" show :ha


It is a bit much now. :febreeze

The WWE would be in a stronger position if they would build these feuds. Bi weekly PPV's are starting to lose their punch.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crazy Eyes said:


> It is a bit much now. :febreeze
> 
> The WWE would be in a stronger position if they would build these feuds. Bi weekly PPV's are starting to lose their punch.


I do think this last month they did provide a little "punch" to the WWE and the Network and gave creative a nice break from having to write "drawn out storylines" but I really hope after MITB the bi-weekly PPVs are done for a while.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607985994122592257
The WWE twitter account posted the preview for tonight.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Crazy Eyes said:


> It is a bit much now. :febreeze
> 
> The WWE would be in a stronger position if they would build these feuds. Bi weekly PPV's are starting to lose their punch.


They would be in a stronger position if most PPVs didnt just feel like a Sunday Night Raw.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Can't wait for the authority promo! Cause after that the show can only get better


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Teasing that Kane has a chance to win MITB in 2015 :deanfpalm


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I wonder how many run-ins the main event will have tonight?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Teasing that Kane has a chance to win MITB in 2015 :deanfpalm


The fact that Kane has a better chance than half the guys in the match to get MITB 
:deanfpalm


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm hoping they book the ending of MITB in a way where it genuinely feels like Kane is going to win the match. They should have him unhook the briefcase but at the last minute have Reigns do a Superman punch (off another ladder or some prop) and then win the match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the interaction between Rollins and Ambrose, hopefully they have another great promo like they did on Smackdown. Also looking forward to whatever Kevin Owens does.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> I do think this last month they did provide a little "punch" to the WWE and the Network and gave creative a nice break from having to write "drawn out storylines" but I really hope after MITB the bi-weekly PPVs are done for a while.


There is 5 weeks between MITB and Battleground.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> There is 5 weeks between MITB and Battleground.


Unless they announce a Network only special Out of No Where like they did with EC.

Heard a report that the start time for the June 28th House Show was moved back to 7 PM EST :draper2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Unless they announce a Network only special Out of No Where like they did with EC.
> 
> *Heard a report that the start time for the June 28th was moved back to 7 PM EST* :draper2


:trips7


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> :trips7


I am hoping though this July 4th Special from Japan is going to count as their Network Only Special between MITB and Battleground


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Ambrose looks like he's fucking around on Bourbon while holding the title. I kinda wanna see this (PG) fuckery on Raw


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

forfil2015 said:


> .luaP deirub I.
> 
> ."yrekcuf eht erofeb nI" syas revolesorbmanaed erofeb ni, oslA


... I agree.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whence does the fuckery originate tonight? I gots to know.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That Ambrose pic above is awesome. He really is the face that every guy wants to have a beer with and every girl wants to sleep with. I'm intrigued in todays show though, last week was all about Reigns and building him up as a contender for the Money in the Bank but having him get one over on The Authority, though seems far to reminiscent in a small way to The Rock in 98 during Deadly Games where it all seemed obvious and coincidental that he'd win (like that was the plan all along) and it's all gearing towards Reigns being the chosen one and turning heel at Money in the Bank.

I wonder how they'll go with it today. I don't think they'll try and screw Reigns out of the MITB match now that Kane has entered and will do "everything in his power" to prevent him from winning, when really he'll inadvertently help Reigns win (leading to that heel turn at the end of the night). Will the focus be more on Owens/Cena? Perhaps we'll get more Ambrose tonight, although he's proving more to be the top star who's best in small doses.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

time to start getting ready for Raw


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ambrose looks like he's fucking around on Bourbon while holding the title. I kinda wanna see this (PG) fuckery on Raw


Awesome. They should definitely air scenes of him strolling around Bourbon Street with the title.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Matches Announced for #RAW Tonight
Dolph Ziggler vs. Kane 
Kofi Kingston vs. Roman Reigns 
Randy Orton vs. Sheamus

https://twitter.com/WWE/status/608030068250574848


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Kane vs Dolph Ziggler

Sheamus vs Randy Orton

Kofi Kingston vs Roman Reigns

announced for RAW


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ambrose looks like he's fucking around on Bourbon while holding the title. I kinda wanna see this (PG) fuckery on Raw


Is that Wyatt? He's in the title picture! LOL.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Money in the Bank participants competing against each other? It's a start I suppose. Poor Neville though. I'd much rather he was in a singles match on Raw instead of Kane.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Kane vs Dolph Ziggler
> 
> Sheamus vs Randy Orton
> 
> ...


Ah yes the traditional 'let's throw everybody who's participating in the latest multi-man match in meaningless singles matches'. 

It NEVER fails.

Sheamus vs. Orton again = LOL


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Money in the Bank participants competing against each other? It's a start I suppose. Poor Neville though. I'd much rather he was in a singles match on Raw instead of Kane.


Maybe Owens does another NXT title open challenge and Neville accepts?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DannyMack said:


> Maybe Owens does another NXT title open challenge and Neville accepts?


Good shout. I'd be all for this actually.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking forward to Monday Night Ambrose!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Looks like a clichied face your opponents before you don't win the match that actually matters. After last week I hope Wyatt ain't on this raw at all. And it's completely focused on Ambrose. He's the man right now.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

This is the first time in MONTHS, maybe even more than a year, that I've actually cared about more than just one storyline on Raw...I don't know whether to be excited or sad.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Watched the first 2 hours of Raw last week and damn near fell asleep. Combined that with the fact that the Blackhawks are on tonight, and seeing those announced matchups JY57 posted, and this Raw gets a unkout from me.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Seeing that preview... yep, just watch the women's world cup and not even bother turning the channel at slow parts.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JY57 said:


> Kane vs Dolph Ziggler
> 
> *Sheamus vs Randy Orton*
> 
> ...


:bitchplz :bitchplz :bitchplz :bitchplz


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Apparently since Booker's doing Tough Enough Byron's filling in for him. Fuckery beings early tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dean still taking photos wit fans :lol


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Kane vs Ziggler = ok. Kane's kind of a drag, but Ziggler is one of the best, and definitely good enough to make this a fairly entertaining match. I like big vs small match ups.

Kingston vs Reigns = (Y) Kofi is a spot king and Roman does like 50 thousand moves against smaller opponents, so this should be fun.

Orton vs Sheamus = (N) I love both of these guys and Orton is my favorite wrestler right now, but they're a terrible match up. I'd be willing to be a little optimistic, but if their last match is any indication, this is going to be a snore.

Who doesn't look forward to Ambrose?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> time to start getting ready for Raw


:thecause

Just like RAW from week to week, CVS let me down tonight. Last week I got free Reeses Cups, but this week the savages at CVS had no Rockstars and no Cheddar Chex mix. So I'm stuck with Original and NOS :CITO 

BECAUSE OF THIS, THE JAMESON MIGHT COME OUT.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Are we getting Charlotte tonight do you think? the five point preview is hinting that Paige is going to do something to revolutionise the divas division. Or maybe a tag match against the Bella's with maybe Alicia or Emma. I'm interested.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

> Cena has never faced an opponent quite like Owens before, but as history has shown, Cena won’t let these accusations go unanswered. What will Cena say — or do — in response to Owens’ scathing criticisms Monday night on Raw, six nights before Money in the Bank?


Sounds very familiar. A lot of guys have been in this position before and not many survived afterwards. 

Why do I feel like the WWE is going to do the same old "We took a chance on this guy but it was a swing and a miss" routine with Owens?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Split up with my girlfriend tonight as she decided to go back to her ex .


Hopefully raw can cheer me up a bit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Split up with my girlfriend tonight as she decided to go back to her ex .
> 
> 
> Hopefully raw can cheer me up a bit.


Damn bro, that is some messed up shit for real. Hope for your sake it's good tonight as well :smile2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kofi vs Reigns ends in dq when New Day interferes. Match restarted as a 3 on 1 and Reigns wins clean. *Now that's booking!* :vince5


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Kofi vs Reigns ends in dq when New Day interferes. Match restarted as a 3 on 1 and Reigns wins clean. *Now that's booking!* :vince5


Pins all 3 of them at once. That'll get him over! :vince5


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ambrose being the face of the company and taking photos with fans all up and down the street. Loving it.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sheamus vs Randy Orton is a matchup I should be excited for, but out of all of their recent matches, they've only had one good match on a Smackdown episode from two years ago. Their match from Raw last week was pretty dull.

I see that they are building up Kofi's match with Lesnar, by making him face Reigns tonight. :kappa Winning the WWE World Tag Team titles, winning a 10-3 handicap match, beating Orton and Reigns, and taking protected rollup pinfall losses means that he's set to beat Lesnar in Japan. :dance


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Split up with my girlfriend tonight as she decided to go back to her ex .
> 
> 
> Hopefully raw can cheer me up a bit.


fuck her, if she prefers her ex not much you can do about that other than say fuck her, i'll find someone else ... but I see you're at easter road, you probably need a bit more than Raw to cheer you up.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> Split up with my girlfriend tonight as she decided to go back to her ex .
> 
> 
> Hopefully raw can cheer me up a bit.


If it doesn't help, take 2 Lucha Undergrounds and call me in the morning


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Monday night


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> fuck her, if she prefers her ex not much you can do about that other than say fuck her, i'll find someone else ... *but I see you're at easter road, you probably need a bit more than Raw to cheer you up.*



:ha:


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Split up with my girlfriend tonight as she decided to go back to her ex .
> 
> 
> Hopefully raw can cheer me up a bit.



Ouch! what a heel turn...


Chin up man! (Y)


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Miz just got buried on the pre show. He's done lol.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Getting ready for RAW


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Fuckk looks like I gotta switchback and forth between RAW and the Blackhawks


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Hoping for some good stuff


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY begin


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steak, baked potato and wwe fuckery.. You gotta love it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can someone post Paige gifs please.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

I hope we start with an Authority promo segment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Random man saying "I don't understand." End of NCIS or end of Raw?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena opening Raw bama somewhat fresh


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Rrrrraapido


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

And the us title is officially higher on the card than the real title


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Well at least its not HHH starting off th show


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

No 20 minute Authority Segment?!?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

John Cena Sucks :trips9


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOLCena.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Byron Saxton!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I heard the beginning of Cena's theme and my instincts made me go "oh fuck off", but then I realized that chances are this will be good :harden


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Cena opening Raw? I didn't miss these moments.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Not this fucker.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well at least we can get the Cena speech out of the way.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oooohhh who we getting?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Kofi vs Reigns ends in dq when New Day interferes. Match restarted as a 3 on 1 and Reigns wins clean. *Now that's booking!* :vince5


How many people told a new day to make sure they make Reigns look strong


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Cena open challenge <3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh look, it's Cena.............................


Anyways, here's ambrose again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice to see the Open Challenge start the show as it's usually the best part of the show, or has been for the past few months.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So Cena is going go bla bla bla hustle loyalty respect. bla bla bla Owens is not a man bla bla bla. The champ is here bla bla bla.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Nooo! Saxton commentating ;(


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> oooohhh who we getting?


Byron Saxton to answer


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

HEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I couldn't care less about this season of Tough enoigh,but rest assured we are going to hear about it a lot tonight.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cena saved us from an authority segment. He's a pretty cool guy.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I see nobody cares anymore in these forums about RAW lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cena starts Raw. And then theres this Asshole


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Man, Cena talks so loud in the ring I can hear everything he's saying


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol a "Stephanie looks like Caitlyn Jenner sign. Wonder how long that'll be there..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god shut the fuck up.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

steeeee said:


> Ouch! what a heel turn...
> 
> 
> Chin up man! (Y)


his girlfriend and his football team turned heel on him, feel sorry for him. lol. 


hugs for @Mainboy


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Damn, there's a PPV this week? I'm really out of touch. I swear I thought the Owens/Cena match was only like a week ago.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owens is getting over... good for him! :clap


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

lolol just wrestle plz


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I couldn't care less about this season of Tough enoigh,but rest assured we are going to hear about it a lot tonight.


BUT YOU CARE ABOUT KIETH, DON'T YOU??


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Lord Wolfe said:


> Lol a "Stephanie looks like Caitlyn Jenner sign. Wonder how long that'll be there..


She'll just emasculate the fan into taking it down.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Supercut of references to Cena's theme lyrics over the years, please.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i'd rather the authority were speaking right now, than this product of soviet chimp experiments that wont die


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

His time is just getting started. So what has be been doing the past few years?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey like ten people chanting Cena sucks


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Oh my god shut the fuck up.


I know, right?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Shut the fuck up with your pandering ass.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Texas death match sign :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why does it sound like Cena is cutting a heel promo LOL

Maybe he will turn heel at MITB ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TJQ said:


> BUT YOU CARE ABOUT KIETH, DON'T YOU??


:lmao That guy has the look!!! :bryanlol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Brian Kendrick coming out to wrestle Cena


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I can feel the heel growing.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

It's Tyler Breeze this time it has to be.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Trying to catch up ...

And what happened between Nikki and Paige that people were upset about? 
What was the angle allowing Big Show to enter the IC title picture?

Who Did KO fight on Smackdown during his challenge?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Rev. Cena, can you pass the collection plate and shut the fuck up?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh fuck yassssssssssssssss


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Heelish Cena?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena has some serious bags under his eyes.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Owens :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, we get the best feud to open the show! :mark:


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Kevin Owens looks like a native louisianian


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you Kevin!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Most anticipated rematch in wwe history my ass.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

owens should just say 'no one cares...' and walk away


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

still crazy to think he is on the main roster


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They should make this a No DQ match or something.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The best damn thing going today


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Owens in the house


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*KILL STEEN KILL*​


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

As much as I love Owens, I was really looking forward to seeing the Cena open challenge return.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

all in all... said:


> owens should just say 'no one cares...' and walk away


Would've been the best response ever.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

How can Owens be the heel in this situation when he's telling the truth.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Owens spitting the truth again :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OWENS YOU FUCKING LEGEND!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well this is interesting!


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> His time is just getting started. So what has be been doing the past few years?


YOU'VE PLAYED LIFE IS STRANGE TOO? ::mark::


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owens preaching to the choir! Amen, brother!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Joe?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

all in all... said:


> owens should just say 'no one cares...' and walk away


Would've marked from that :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes Kevin we are sick and tired of it. Though I still think HHH opens the show more than Cena. :lol


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Owens proves every time he touches a microphone that superb content and slightly above average delivery trumps shitty content and superb delivery every time.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Owens is amazing.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Owned goating it up and cena looking like a clown


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

It's Buzz!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

WHATS HAPPENING DAMNIT?! IM JUST READING THE FORUM IM AT WORK NOT WATCHING! MY BOY OWENS DOIN BIG THINGS?!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Kevin Owens looks like a native louisianian


dont a lot of them and canadians have french blood?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I am envisioning that pic of HHH with all the titles but imagining Cena now instead.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena heeling it up, so he wants a NXt title shot but won't give Owens a US title shot lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Chad Allen said:


> YOU'VE PLAYED LIFE IS STRANGE TOO? ::mark::


Yep, great game (Y)


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

homes!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

all in all... said:


> owens should just say 'no one cares...' and walk away


That makes sense. It would be like you Smarks who say that you "hate" Cena but a new thread is started by him every day


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Serious words mixed with bad, sarcastic comedy. That's why no-one likes you John


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Way too much talking


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Using the location to get himself over once again...............


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The 504 holmes fpalm


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

When did New Orleans become such a good rowd?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

CAN'T WE HAVE BOTH?!?!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

UH OH GHETTO CENA
"WATCH OUT HOMES!!"

AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cena your in mid card. Owens is right he is delusional.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That is one pandering motherfucker.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena going for the cheap pops! That was outta nowhere!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"John Cena is the man to beat"

So Owens didn't beat Cena a week ago? :cena


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

fpalm

So can someone actually accept one of these challenges and we can have a fresh match up or...?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

LOL Owens is GAWD :booklel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that a 3rd Owens t shirt ?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just unify the us title into the NXT title for some bizarro interpromotional title lol.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Owens believes in freedom. The true US champ.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Neville!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Neville and Owens is what I'm predicting.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well either way we'll get a good match out of it.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

FFS Neville again


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CAN YOU SAY FANTASTIC MATCH COMING UP? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, that was pretty pointless.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Owens-Neville :mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Way too much talking


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder if Neville will get protected here....


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Neville!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Lame.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Has anyone already made a Cena brown-nosing Vince quip yet?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Neville again? Dude, I love you, but holy shit he already accepted an open challenge. fpalm

Can we PLEASE put him in another match? Maybe with someone in the ladder match, y'know, that he's going to be in on Sunday?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Owens believes in freedom. The true US champ.


the Nexus championship ha


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

This should be gooood


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Owens about to kill Neville


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, Neville can actually talk.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Get these jobbers out of Kevin Owens' ring.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Whats with the wide ears?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait so Neville is trying to demote himself?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is world's better than an Authority promo to open. NXT title >US title.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sounds like groundskeeper Willie :maury


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I never watched NXT, but I don't think Neville is really that bad on the mic, not as good as Owens an certainly no Cena, but I've seen worse


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Fucking commercial


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

niiicccceeeee


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Don't stick up for Cena, Neville


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Nevelle is an miniature version of Barrett. So fucking boring. You can hear babies crying in the crowd.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Has Cena ever been on commentary? Drawing a complete blank.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Owens opens a Raw? Neville vs Owens to be the opening bout!? What kind of fucking sorcery is this?????????


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They have no idea what to do with Neville. Just keep having him answer these "open challenges." Maybe that'll become his gimmick, or something. fpalm


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow. An interesting and innovative way to start raw. What the hell is going on?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I wonder if Neville will get protected here....


There would be no reason to have Neville win the title so Owens just beats him straight up.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank fuck WWE shuffles the deck for once and spares us a 30 minute Authority opening.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE should of hired Riccochet instead of Neville. He is a better high flyer and better looking.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I fucking love Owens.

Owens vs Neville :mark:

Raw is NXT :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

It's 2015 and Steen vs Pac is the opening match of Monday Night Raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Wow, Neville can actually talk.


EDIT

yeah he has improved .


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Sounds like groundskeeper Willie :maury


Now that you mention it.....

:maury :lmao


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Neville has improved on the mic. He's certainly nothing special but he's nowhere near as awkward as he once was.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> There would be no reason to have Neville win the title so Owens just beats him straight up.


I thought they would do some DQ finish, but I think Owens is gonna kick his ass and then Cena comes to the rescue.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are kidding right? He is one of the best mic workers in the WWE, he is one of the best ever in the indies


sarcasm?


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> It's 2015 and Steen vs Pac is the opening match of Monday Night Raw.


great time to be alive!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Nevelle is an miniature version of Barrett. So fucking boring.* You can hear babies crying in the crowd*.


heh, nice


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> They have no idea what to do with Neville. Just keep having him answer these "open challenges." Maybe that'll become his gimmick, or something. fpalm


The answer was simple and the WWE fucked it up. He should have won the IC title.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hell yeah, they haven't started yet.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I really don't like Neville nor do I see his appeal.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Fucking commercial


Did you actually think they were going to go straight into the match with no breaks? Shame on you. Expect another 10 breaks before this match is done


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

What's the time limit for being a new sensation?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Evolution said:


> I really don't like Neville nor do I see his appeal.


He looks like Legolas from Lord of the Rings


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> The answer was simple and the WWE fucked it up. He should have won the IC title.


I kinda agree. I think Sheamus should have won starting a feud between him and Neville with Neville winning in a few months


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are kidding right? He is one of the best mic workers in the WWE, he is one of the best ever in the indies


I never really saw him on NXT or anywhere before coming on the main roster. From what I got from other people, they said that he needed to work on his mic skills because of his accent. But believe me I love his ring work.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> sarcasm?


OH never mind Ha, I read Owens for some reason not Neville lol


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

They gotta drop that "new sensation" thing. Shits GAY!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Leaving the ring. Vintage Owens!


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

So.. Dean was out and about in New Orleans, doing his thang.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

_The Man that Gravity Forgot_. With the reaction to his entrance it seemed like _The Man the Crowd Forgot_


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

I feel bad more Neville. He sound like a character from the Witcher 3 not named Geralt


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

jbhutto said:


> What's the time limit for being a new sensation?


If they make Owens start with a winning streak it will be after his loss. That's why I think Cena should win on Sundy, get that loss out of the way


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cena on commentary? When has that ever happened?


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Yep, great game (Y)


Absolutely I can't stand Chloe tho I feel like she cares more about the powers of max instead of max herself.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena,Owens beat you. He is more worthy of your title than you are.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Cena exciting as hell on commentary


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

PuddleDancer said:


> I feel bad more Neville. He sound like a character from the Witcher 3 not named Geralt


Steel sword is not effective against Kevin Owens.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wyatt exposed the lie lol. WWE seems to forget the past easily.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I think Owens beats Neville so badly that Cena aids Neville.

Neville obviously the sacrifical lamb in this situation.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

These two have always had great chemistry


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

King187 said:


> So.. Dean was out and about in New Orleans, doing his thang.


Bray Wyatt bought a ticket to see Dean. How the mighty has fallen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Neville is an idiot. You're going to challenge the 5 month prego gym rat but still fat dude for the developmental title, instead of trying to beat beat JOHN CENA for the US title.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> his girlfriend and his football team turned heel on him, feel sorry for him. lol.
> 
> 
> hugs for @Mainboy


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

This ref always looks like he's trying to take a shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena will not lose sunday, unfortunately.. I wanna see it happen, but it's Cena HAS to get his win back blah blah blah..


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

uggh christ, even on commentary cena says the same shit, 'every day im here yadda' ' this sunday big (bggest?) moment'

enough


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena has to be turning heel


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> Cena exciting as hell on commentary


Im pretty sure Superman got tired of saving the world over and over again


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I wish they didn't take the Adrian away from Neville.

Has a much better ring to it with both names being used.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Why does Cena on commentary feel so surreal


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

YES FINALLY

Cena called out Owens for being a minor leaguer


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Neville is an idiot. You're going to challenge the 5 month prego gym rat but still fat dude for the developmental title, instead of trying to beat beat JOHN CENA for the US title.


then he's got a better shot! pretty smart


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Neville is an idiot. You're going to challenge the 5 month prego gym rat but still fat dude for the developmental title, instead of trying to beat beat JOHN CENA for the US title.


Not to mention he was a Rusev attack away from winning the US title. But hey, pride and stuff.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> OH never mind Ha, I read Owens for some reason not Neville lol


Oh, I was about to say. Have you been seeing/listening to a different Neville?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What is up with that dickhead's nose?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena said a bad word!!:vince6 "wrestling"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

John Cena calling himself the Babe Ruth of Wrestling.

:ti

Only in the mind of the demented, Jawn.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Deez Nuts for sign of the night.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Owens-Neville had a MOTY contender in NXT in February, just saying


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

all in all... said:


> uggh christ, even on commentary cena says the same shit, 'every day im here yadda' ' this sunday big (bggest?) moment'
> 
> enough


Again


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Neville is an idiot. You're going to challenge the 5 month prego gym rat but still fat dude for the developmental title, instead of trying to beat beat JOHN CENA for the US title.


Because that's what the script said to do


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> What is up with that dickhead's nose?


Nikki hit him with the Crack Attack.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TommyRich said:


> Because that's what the script said to do


When you discuss movies and say so and so was stupid to do that, do you tell the person, well that is how it was written lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Call. The. Action. In. The. Fucking. Ring.

What's so hard about that...


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

That was a weird cut to commercial, that Chrisley(sp) guy was in same pose as Neville lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cena has to be turning heel


Next year will be 20 the year anniversary of the NWO...something to that impossibly awesome degree better happen.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i kinda want cena t ocall owens a 'fat fuck' during this match, just really start tearing into him. 'cole, you think this, this fat fuck can beat me? i was laughing the whole match last time, why i lost...'"


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


>


Got my internet arm around you brother while we enjoy some actual wrestling on a wrestling show ... but of course they heeled up and threw a commercial in there lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty standard match thus far. The action will pick up after the commercial though.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Owens beating you clean Is not earning the title?

:cena


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Cena's commentary so sawft it sounds like it belongs on the PGA Tour

:cena5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Moar ambrose :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can the fuckers on commentary actually call the match.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well if wrestling doesen't work out Cena has a job in putting kids to sleep with his damn boring voice zzzz


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Moar ambrose :lol


He's too good :zayn3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow so WWE and USA lets an ad fun for ABC saying hey turn the channel at 9pm to ABC for this show .


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Deez nuts


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> Got my internet arm around you brother while we enjoy some actual wrestling on a wrestling show ... but of course they heeled up and threw a commercial in there lol.


It's all coming out now. Many of mates are now saying she was cheating on me with one of my best mates.

Could fucking scream but then i'll leave that to Randy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I know Cena's shtick is tired, but since he's not doing it he sounds like random guy #738 on commentary right now.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I have ZERO interest in Neville. He's good in the ring, very flashy. That's about it. Everything else about him is garbage.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Moar ambrose :lol


lol Thanks for those pics, Ambrose is awesome!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> wow so WWE and USA lets an ad fun for ABC saying hey turn the channel at 9pm to ABC for this show .



:vince$


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Neville completely missed Owens lol.


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

First Raw i have watched in about a month... Owens vs Neville kicking off the show? Think i could be considered hooked again.
Also i wish i could go back 5 years and tell myself Steen vs Pac would be kicking off Raw, after Steen went over clean on Cena... Think i'd bitch slap myself for being crazy as shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

botch, neville overshot Owens
hope he is ok


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Botch city by the "two best pure wrestlers" in the world


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That moonsault was off as hell. Owens was too close.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

didnt catch him at all, ouch


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Solf said:


> I have ZERO interest in Neville. He's good in the ring, very flashy. That's about it. Everything else about him is garbage.


Jeez, garbage? I think that's a bit extreme, no?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Is it Ownes vs Neville or is my feed old?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> It's all coming out now. Many of mates are now saying she was cheating on me with one of my best mates.
> 
> Could fucking scream but then i'll leave that to Randy.


Or Brock, the Brock scream is better for this situation. seriously dude, this sucks so badly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens pulling out crazy move sets lol
we need more of this


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck that move was awesome.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hoping for Cena interference here.... I can only hope.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Looked like he killed Neville with that! :damn


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens vs Neville (Steen vs Pac) kicking off Raw, but us smarks/hardcores/whatever you want to call us don't matter as part of the audience :hunter


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Dat German. Damn, son.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This match has had some pretty sweet spots so far.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Neville trying to kill Owens with these suplexes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Owens vs Neville (Steen vs Pac) kicking off Raw, but us smarks/hardcores/whatever you want to call us don't matter as part of the audience :hunter


:vince5 approved, as well.

GET MAD, anti-smarks.

:hbk1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Neville is a mighty...mouse!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Jesus Cena, can you at least inject some emotion into your commentary? He sounds like a fucking robot.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE is over exposing Neville. 

They put him in these tight matches where he always ends up losing.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Now THAT was a match.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

YES!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

MANIC_ said:


> Jeez, garbage? I think that's a bit extreme, no?



He carries himself like a midcarder, is atrocious on the mic (tbh, he might be worse than Reigns), and has no character but "I'm a high flying guy lol".
Definately can't see him going further than said midcard.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Is Neville wrestling with a mouthguard in?

What a geek :ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great RAW match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp. So much for Neville's exciting call up to the main roster.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena with that corny ass speech trying to negate KO's godliness. Fuck outta here.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

CLAP CENA CLAP


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Cmon Owens go crack Cena over the head with the NXT belt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That shows right there how a NXT brand would work on WWE TV.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Goddamnit Cena with the clapping.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WHAT A MATCH!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> Or Brock, the Brock scream is better for this situation. seriously dude, this sucks so badly.


I know dude. 

Feel even worse now. Not even paid attention to raw in the last 10 mins.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Welp. So much for Neville's exciting call up to the main roster.


No shame in losing to a better talent.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Cena open challenge to happen right now lol

I bet Cesaro


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

A kid with a "Fight Owens Fight" sign. :mark:

There's still hope in the world.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens is such a great heel :Banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was some great exposure for the NXT title and Neville got some serious height on that powerbomb.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Owens is the best lol


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

I realize that for a short, agile, guy that Neville has a pretty good physique all considering. Shame he lost his protection tonight.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

haha leave him standing there with his dick in his hand


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PirateMonkE said:


> Jesus Cena, can you at least inject some emotion into your commentary? He sounds like a fucking robot.


Thats what Cena basically is


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena looks like he has shit under his nose.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

God, Cena looks like someone just wiped his ass on his nose.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

No wonder commentary isn't that awful tonight, no king


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Solf said:


> He carries himself like a midcarder, is atrocious on the mic (tbh, he might be worse than Reigns), and has no character but "I'm a high flying guy lol".
> Definately can't see him going further than said midcard.


Yeah, because RVD and Mysterio weren't world champs with the same skills


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

What the hell is that on Cena's nose? He sniffing sharpies before he came out?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god they really got Bryant Gumbel's ass out there.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:rollins4 that is all :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Rollins/Dean EC match.

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Cena looks like he has shit under his nose.


Its probably Vince's


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm putting this as one of my favorite moves :banderas


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

all in all... said:


> haha leave him standing there with his dick in his hand


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, because RVD and Mysterio weren't world champs with the same skills


RVD showed a lot more personnality to be honest. And there used to be TWO main titles back then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> :rollins4 that is all :lmao


ANOTHER new Rollins smiley???

:mark: :mark: :mark:

:Cocky

That gonna make 2 people really MAD.

:lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Evolution said:


> Is Neville wrestling with a mouthguard in?
> 
> What a geek :ti


Probably to do with Brodus Clay smashing his teeth out.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> :rollins4 that is all :lmao


Katt Williams?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Is Neville wrestling with a mouthguard in?
> 
> What a geek :ti


Lol, why? Was Kurt Angle a geek when he wore one?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> No wonder commentary isn't that awful tonight, no king


King doesn't commentate on Raw, Booker T does.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Erik. said:


> No shame in losing to a better talent.


That's not what I'm talking about.

Neville started out on top. Facing the WWE champ. Then they made the illusion that he beat Cena if it wasn't for Rusev. It's been downhill every since to fueding with BO DALLAS. 

Neville is a mid-card geek like everyone else.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

And we go from the awesomeness of Kevin Owens to the pure shit of the Authority storyline


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what is the point of this recap? Its like they are putting on the WWE title match next


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Still think they overbooked the hell out of that EC match. Rollins should just split from the Authority bc he's looked like a pansy for his entire reign and needs some validity if he's gonna face Brock.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

AAAAAMBROSE! I think Dean just got his own chant!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

'7 foot piece of crap' still gets me.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kane = 7 Foot Piece of Crap :Cocky


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Could this be MOTY?..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Katt Williams?


OMG, I totally see it. :lmao So weird, but it's definitely there :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is Cole drunk? How many times has he messed up already?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean has stolen the WWE title,the IC title,and the briefcase. How about booking him to win for once?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A PG Attitude said:


> King doesn't commentate on Raw, Booker T does.


OH booker. Both Booker and King suck.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Although he impreses me all the time, I'm still a Neville hater. Not feeling his push or how they promote him. It's obviously not too far from a might mouse gimmick.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Hahahaha the Bray Wyatt guy on the side


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

How come Kevin Nash doesn't have a son that's a wrestler, who resembles him greatly and is in the WWE right now. 

I wish the Authority came out and had to deal with a Kevin Nash Jr, who would just laugh off their scornful threats just like Kevin Nash did in the nWo.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wasn't that Bray Wyatt in that photo? So much for kayfabe,lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tampa Bay already up 1-0 :Banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> '7 foot piece of crap' still gets me.


Well, he may be a heel, but he was shootin' there.

:rollins


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Steenbreaker is so awesome :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Real Wyatt or fake Wyatt, that is the closest he will ever get to the WWE title.:mj4


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Evolution said:


> Is Neville wrestling with a mouthguard in?
> 
> What a geek :ti


because he got his teeth knocked out in NXT


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I wonder how many kids were completely confused by that really convincing fan dressed as Bray Wyatt posing in that picture with Ambrose.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That fan looked just like Bray Wyatt. Was about to ask why they were chilling lol


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Kevin owens is exciting. Not felt this excited from a talent since shield. He has something about him though, not the look but his mic skills and ability in the ring is great!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> How come Kevin Nash doesn't have a son that's a wrestler, who resembles him greatly and is in the WWE right now.
> 
> I wish the Authority came out and had to deal with a Kevin Nash Jr, who would just laugh off their scornful threats just like Kevin Nash did in the nWo.


Nash's son beat the shit out of 'Big Kev' a few months back and got arrested for it.

:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Dean has stolen the WWE title,the IC title,and the briefcase. How about booking him to win for once?



Dean has the look of a thief not a champion :vince


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Can someone post an image of that picture of Ambrose and Wyatt?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> That's not what I'm talking about.
> 
> Neville started out on top. Facing the WWE champ. Then they made the illusion that he beat Cena if it wasn't for Rusev. It's been downhill every since to fueding with BO DALLAS.
> 
> Neville is a mid-card geek like everyone else.


That's about the level of his talent though. Neville is not good enough to main event. No shame in losing to main event calibre talent in the likes of Cena and Owens. Neville couldn't beat Owens in NXT, so he was never going to beat him on Raw.

Has Neville lost to anyone who is irrelevant? He's fine. His mic skills are dreadful so being in the mid card is about the best it gets for him. He got some more exposure out there. Sure, it'd be nice for him to win a few matches and enter a decent feud but this loss hasn't hurt him. Most will forget it by next week.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Wasn't that Bray Wyatt in that photo? So much for kayfabe,lol.


Kinda looked like a cosplayer.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I wonder how many kids were completely confused by that really convincing fan dressed as Bray Wyatt posing in that picture with Ambrose.


"HE'S SUCH A LUNATIC HE'S EVEN HANGING OUT WITH SATAN"


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Real Wyatt or fake Wyatt, that is the closest he will ever get to the WWE title.:mj4


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> I know dude.
> 
> Feel even worse now. Not even paid attention to raw in the last 10 mins.


aw kidda ... i'd be distracting myself rn I've been cheated on before and it is psychologically disturbing to the status quo. I would say 'men' but a 'woman' did this to you, doing down the female gender, so i'm not happy about that either. But some good wrestling, and a pint of ice cream (or Jim Beam) ought to help, the ice cream always helps lol.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Bourbon Street by daylight is tame. Night's when the party comes out. UNLESS IT"S RAINING. People in the Big Easy stay in and order out when it's raining....Below sea level, above ground graves..don't mix well


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Erik. said:


> That's about the level of his talent though. Neville is not good enough to main event. No shame in losing to main event calibre talent in the likes of Cena and Owens. Neville couldn't beat Owens in NXT, so he was never going to beat him on Raw.
> 
> Has Neville lost to anyone who is irrelevant? He's fine. His mic skills are dreadful so being in the mid card is about the best it gets for him. He got some more exposure out there. Sure, it'd be nice for him to win a few matches and enter a decent feud but this loss hasn't hurt him. Most will forget it by next week.


He's not main-event, but he's better than mid-card geek. That's the point.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Erik. said:


> *Has Neville lost to anyone who is irrelevant? *He's fine. His mic skills are dreadful so being in the mid card is about the best it gets for him. He got some more exposure out there. Sure, it'd be nice for him to win a few matches and enter a decent feud but this loss hasn't hurt him. Most will forget it by next week.


He looked like a geek against Bo Dallas. I have wet farts that are higher on the card than Bo is right now. Neville is better than wasting times like Bo Dallas.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Bo Dallas. I have wet farts that are higher on the card than Bo is right now.


Neville lost to Bo Dallas? Okay, that is ridiculous.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol WWE is also the 'shittest show on Mondays'

source - me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Nash's son beat the shit out of 'Big Kev' a few months back and got arrested for it.
> 
> :lmao


its because big kev tore a quad


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Your donkey dong was all over Instagram tho.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Have you seen these Ambrose pictures" :rollins4


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol on the Seth embarrassing photos joke.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Half a billion social media followers and 1 percent watch raw- nothing to be proud of.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

7 FOOT PIECE OF CRAP


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

does Steph sound like a dude to anybody else?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Seth is such a clown :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Genuinely CHECK THEIR INSTAGRAM!!!! fucking classic ... my fave is the bucking bronco one lol.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

checking out WWE instagram


https://instagram.com/wwe/


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This guy Rollins complaining about pics on Instagram.... :mj


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

If wwe came out with a 'big red seven foot piece of crap' t shirt, they could actually get me to buy some kane merchandise.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns is cashing in MITB to the new authorities guy.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Mommy and daddy aren't holding your hand anymore, Seth.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Incoming Seth vs Slater match


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I miss the Booker-isms on RAW


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph with those manly muscles


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seth plays the awkward kiss ass so well.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

In all fairness to Kane, 7 foot piece of crap could also apply to Big Slow....lol. It applies to both equally though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose riding a bronco :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Boooooooooooooooooooring


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> Half a billion social media followers and 1 percent watch raw- nothing to be proud of.


how many of those did the WWE pay for?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jesus that backstage promo would cure insomnia


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth v BLANDY BORETON


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pick Cesaro :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That segment made me laugh more than it should have. :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

They really are treating the whole relationship with Seth and Triple H and Steph like a young teen rebelling against his parents and trying to prove himself :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope this isn't a "fakeout" angle like it was when they were teasing a breakup and then all ganged up on Orton at the end of that Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes get the divas over with early.:mark:


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

I just started watching, yo where's Booker T?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> I hope this isn't a "fakeout" angle like it was when they were teasing a breakup and then all ganged up on Orton at the end of that Raw.


This x2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Bellas look as much like twins as Arnold and Devito do now!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing Nikki's face turn tonight :eyeroll


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

DIS IS MOI OWWWWZ!

Shut up Paige.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao "Twin Magic" working for The Bellas in 2015


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This. Shit. Is. Still. Going. On.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

She's a heel again.

Like... I actually get legitimately mad for how overbooked the Bellas have become.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

"She's so na-eve."


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> I just started watching, yo where's Booker T?


HE'S COMIN FA YU N*GGA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh god, not the lousy Divas.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Why is it that whenever nikki talks, I think I'm watching an Axel Braun parody?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Summer Rae. That sounds like a porn star's name. Hintity-hint-hint.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

BuzzKillington said:


> Heelish Cena?


Cena seemed totally heel. Obv not a turn but just Cena once again pitching his nonsense to deaf ears, and getting lost.

Owens response to him being delusional just makes Owens seem like the face.

This angle is the best thing going but I'm sad Cena just gets to troll everyone, troll Cena is no longer entertaining.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm so confused if the Bellas are heels or faces anymore.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm starting to like Nikki.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wait, is this an odd or even night? If odd, the borra's are heel, if even face.

Anyone else sick of the Borres and Twin Maggot? Just get the pissbreak matches over with already.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Nikki telling it like it is.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Summer Rae? Where she been?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Please get Paige out of the title picture. Good lord, just...mix things up. Put her in a feud with someone else, make the Bellas feud, idek and I don't care I'm just sick of her being in the title picture is degrading as a talent before my eyes. Literally was in the top 3 divas when she first came on the roster and I wouldn't put her even in the top 5. So overexposed atm.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Holy shit Summer's body is so hot it's ridiculous!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The word for word scripted promos need to stop. Nikki sounded like a Robot there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sweet Dee ain't gonna beat Nikki!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Divas time already.....Hello NHL Finals

TB still up 1-0 :Banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I always cringe when a diva walks to the ring to wrestle and acts like a runway model.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

FFS, here we go again with goofy Dean fpalm. I will never learn, everytime they pull out something like that. On SD they book him as a serious badass cutting promos, and on RAW it's back to shenanigans/props guy Ambrose.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That acting range from Paige and the Bellas, from flat and forced to flat and forced. 

Saying 'this is my house' in as much feeling, power and volume in your voice as someone saying 'hey, can you pass the mash potatoes?'.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Old 5head is going to struggle through this match.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

WWE Divas on PPV!

2012-2013:

AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella
AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella
AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella
AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella
AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella
AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella
AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella
AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella
AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella
AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella

2014:
AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella
AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella
Paige vs. Nikki Bella
Paige vs. Nikki Bella
Paige vs. Nikki Bella
Paige vs. Nikki Bella
AJ Lee vs. Paige
AJ Lee vs. Paige
AJ Lee vs. Paige
AJ Lee vs. Paige

2015:
Paige vs. Nikki Bella
Paige vs. Nikki Bella
Paige vs. Nikki Bella
Paige vs. Nikki Bella
Paige vs. Nikki Bella

fpalm fpalm


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Solid promo from Nikki. I think cos her tone of her voice shes kind whiny lol. But that was def an improovement from her previous promos.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Summer Rae is still alive?

Alright then.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

...and you know what... Nikki every promo :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why does Nikki annunciate so weirdly?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Sweet Dee ain't gonna beat Nikki!


Iunderstoodthatreference.gif


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> I just started watching, yo where's Booker T?


Placed on leave. Dude finally snapped after the 12 year abuse from Triple H and called him a ******. Then his eyes got really big and told Triple H to "see him in the streets n!gga"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> aw kidda ... i'd be distracting myself rn I've been cheated on before and it is psychologically disturbing to the status quo. I would say 'men' but a 'woman' did this to you, doing down the female gender, so i'm not happy about that either. But some good wrestling, and a pint of ice cream (or Jim Beam) ought to help, the ice cream always helps lol.


I play football with this guy. I'm gonna have to pack in something i enjoy doing every week.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Solid promo from Nikki. I think cos her tone of her voice shes kind whiny lol. But that was def an improovement from her previous promos.


Indeed and that's why she's a better whiny heel because it comes naturally.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This show is great, everyone should check it out, Mr Robot


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Soooo, Rollins commented on one of Ambrose's pic on IG.











:Jordan


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

If Stephanie goes all the way through with her sex change, what would her new name be?

Steven McMahon-Hemsley
Stewart McMahon-Hemsley
Stevince McMahon-Hemsley

(Note: She got rid of her feminine middle name Marie and changed it to McMahon)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Please get Paige out of the title picture. Good lord, just...mix things up. Put her in a feud with someone else, make the Bellas feud, idek and I don't care I'm just sick of her being in the title picture is degrading as a talent before my eyes. Literally was in the top 3 divas when she first came on the roster and I wouldn't put her even in the top 5. So overexposed atm.



There are no secondary diva feuds on the main roster and when you only have 2 divas that people care about in anyway, you want one to break the title reign length record, and have a PPV every 2 weeks...

Well you see the results


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> I play football with this guy. I'm gonna have to pack in something i enjoy doing every week.


confront him about it then, he's not your friend if he did that, ngl.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

The Bellas a are prime example of how you can get anything you want in life when you don't have any talent or drive, as long as you suck enough dick.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Red head ain't making the cut on Tough Enough. Calling it right now.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn I vote Ashley urbanski


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Iunderstoodthatreference.gif


Wait, was that a Prince and the Revolution reference?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

shocking that all those tough enough choices are gym rats with little personality and absolutely no wrestling skill.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah I wonder if the Tough Enough people are going to be the geeks on camera or the people with model headshots?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Hank Avery? If he wins, I predict a name change. Probably Avery


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao Mike Hayes

I feel sorry for him. Poor guy.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What happened to Maven?




The life of a Tough Enough winner


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Nikki is here.

Business has just picked up.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

this crowd :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Soooo, Rollins commented on one of Ambroses's pic on IG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rollins


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

kakashi101 said:


> The Bellas a are prime example of even if you don't have an ounce of talent you can get anything you want if you suck enough dick.


Completetly untrue, but also completley unoriginal...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> confront him about it then, he's not your friend if he did that, ngl.


I would but i'm not that type of guy to do it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

kakashi101 said:


> The Bellas a are prime example of even if you don't have an ounce of talent you can get anything you want if you suck enough dick.


Yes, if they apply for a job, they always put "suck the chrome off a trailer hitch" as a reference and 'your local street corner' as where they live.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Soooo, Rollins commented on one of Ambroses's pic on IG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok this is absolutely awesome!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

islesfan13 said:


> this crowd :lmao


They realize the Divas version of "Same ol' Shit" is going to happen.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Yeah I wonder if the Tough Enough people are going to be the geeks on camera or the people with model headshots?


Both with a handful (3-4) plants that are the real serious picks that have a legit shot to win.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A RAW without a c'mon Mikki isn't really a RAW at all.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is Nikki aiming to be the next Trish Stratus?


I'm talking about her athletic ability and growing in-ring skill. 





I remember when Trish was a scrub but by the time she retired she was one of the best female wrestlers.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I feel the brown suits being worn by Cole and JBL reflect the state of the divas division quite appropriately 

:jericho2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You guys wasn't exaggerating when you say that Nikki Bella works in slow motion. My grams moves faster than her.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Time for Charlotte and Sasha!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it just me or does it feel like they are doing this match under water or in slow motion


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That kick missed by miles.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> What happened to Maven?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least his runner up, Christopher Nowinski, you hear of now and then...But Maven?

Sucking dick for beer money in an alley is my guess. he's what you get when you get MTV regulars as your wrestling judges.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Well glad that's over, pointless.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Time for Charlotte and Sasha!


Don't forget Becky Lynch. She is better than every diva on raw.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

God that match was awful. Save us Charlotte


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> There are no secondary diva feuds on the main roster and when you only have 2 divas that people care about in anyway, you want one to break the title reign length record, and have a PPV every 2 weeks...
> 
> Well you see the results


They managed to have secondary feuds before. If memory serves Steph vs Brie and Brie vs Nikki was going on while we had Paige vs Aj #4243234 . We also has Alicia Fox vs Paige while another feud was going on, if memory serves. And we were able to have Summer Rae vs Layla while there was a title feud.

It's manageable and has been done before, but like I said regardless I'm honestly sick of seeing someone who has degraded so much in the ring on the mic be the only one getting title shots on such a consistent basis. Good lord, no thanks. If she was improving, I'd be all for it, but it's the opposite and her being in the title picture is beyond stale.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> Is Nikki aiming to be the next Trish Stratus?
> 
> 
> I'm talking about her athletic ability and growing in-ring skill.
> ...


Except that would imply that Nikki was attempting to improve


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nikki the female Orton in the ring haha.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

What if she beats Paige...? Then what?

Charlotte?

What if she beats Charlotte????????


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> :rollins4 that is all :lmao





TheLooseCanon said:


> Katt Williams?





ShowStopper said:


> OMG, I totally see it. :lmao So weird, but it's definitely there :lol















Headliner said:


> Placed on leave. Dude finally snapped after the 12 year abuse from Triple H and called him a ******. Then his eyes got really big and told Triple H to "see him in the streets n!gga"


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


Got my Frosted Flakes on my keyboard brah..thanks.

Is it me or does Paige look like an alien in that MITB graphic?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> At least his runner up, Christopher Nowinski, you hear of now and then...But Maven?
> 
> Sucking dick for beer money in an alley is my guess. he's what you get when you get MTV regulars as your wrestling judges.


Christopher Nowinski got too many concussions and had to retire. He would have been a great heel. HE is doing great with his degree though, he has done a lot of sports head drama awareness.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:reigns needs to go after that Divas title. Freshen up the division.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol Cole spoiled the match ending he gave so few fucks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray wasn't even a roadblock, not even a speed bump! :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> I would but i'm not that type of guy to do it.


i know what you mean, but pal, you've got to be that guy, this isn't cool it can't just go unsaid because you can't be friends with this guy anymore if it's true. 

just saying xxx 

found something to cheer up, WWE's instagram account is being lit up with awesomeness lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't make it too obvious that Reigns is winning MITB


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


Holy shit.:maisielol2


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

The remainder of Raw will be Roman Reigns matches.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh no. Reign Reigns mic time......


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why do I feel like there's legit only 3 feuds going on atm? These couple week build ups are fucking awful. As if the product wasn't hurting before, it's like they want to poorly utilize talent and produce a sad product.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

The Authority wants Roman Reigns out of Money In The Bank so bad that they put him in the match in the first place?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I didn't watch raw last week but I can't believe they had him beat 3 credible people in one night. No way he is losing at Money in the Bank. Why did he need to win 3 times?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns wins MITB attempts to cashin on Rollins at Royal Rumble. Dean interfere's, turns on Reigns, and keeps the title on Seth. Triple threat match for the title booked at WM?

:mark:

Not gonna happen but fun to dream.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

MFW Roman Reigns promo


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Christopher Nowinski got too many concussions and had to retire. He would have been a great heel. HE is doing great with his degree though, he has done a lot of sports head drama awareness.


That's what I meant, you still hear of him because of that, but Maven?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

having a boyfriend with clout has definately done big things for bella. people used to say that about michelle mccool, but shit, she was 100 times the worker bella is, and i'm pretty sure she didn't get a sammartino type of reign.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :reigns needs to go after that Divas title. Freshen up the division.


He'd fit in, because we all know he's also only there for his look.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

What they ought to do is get some WWE legends give their opinions on who will win MITB, choose everyone but Reigns and then have Reigns promise to win, just like the build for the rumble.</sarcasm>


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> That's what I meant, you still hear of him because of that, but Maven?


Maven never should have won that whole season was a farce. They didnt even pick people that were good fits, everyone but like 3 people quit and never were even eliminated.

At least Nidia was a good diva fora few years and Josh was a great commentator I'm still pissed the WWE released him


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> They managed to have secondary feuds before. If memory serves Steph vs Brie and Brie vs Nikki was going on while we had Paige vs Aj #4243234 . We also has Alicia Fox vs Paige while another feud was going on, if memory serves. And we were able to have Summer Rae vs Layla while there was a title feud.
> 
> 
> 
> It's manageable and has been done before, but like I said regardless I'm honestly sick of seeing someone who has degraded so much in the ring on the mic be the only one getting title shots on such a consistent basis. Good lord, no thanks. If she was improving, I'd be all for it, but it's the opposite and her being in the title picture is beyond stale.



I hear you but who else on the main roster are they going to put out there?

They tried Naomi but the Bellas had to randomly turn face and Naomi did not help things with her performance at EC

The crowd was just absolutely dead for Summer Rae. Alicia, Layla, Rosa, Cameron are all just there.

So that leaves a constant feud with Paige, another Bella vs Bella feud, or Nikki vs random challenger that even less people would care about than care now.

The whole division just needs a reset button and new creative direction


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I'll save you some life time. Reigns: And you can beleive that oh yeahhhh


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> The Authority wants Roman Reigns out of Money In The Bank so bad that they put him in the match in the first place?


Shhh....Don't let vince hear you using logic.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

At least they've got the divas stuff out of the way as early as possible.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

reigns on the mic, rollins interrupts, he chooses reigns 

think reigns is booked to face kingston tonight though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Ambrose looking like a bum I pass every day


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

New Orleans is made for the weird. Even if you don't believe in vampires, you'll think there are some in N.O. at night.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That fucking pop! :banderas

not


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

When it Reigns, it Bores.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:reigns


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at absolutely nobody standing a chance in MITB except Reigns.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Reigns isn't part of the shield anymore? His gear is gone. What!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone see that black dude with his black t shirt tucked into his khaki colored shorts?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Did they fucking add Kane of all people? :mj4 Jfc.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> i know what you mean, but pal, you've got to be that guy, this isn't cool it can't just go unsaid because you can't be friends with this guy anymore if it's true.
> 
> just saying xxx
> 
> found something to cheer up, WWE's instagram account is being lit up with awesomeness lol.


Will have a look :lol


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Gonna deeply inhale, maybe it won't be so bad.

*Anxiety Rising*


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2015)

FlemmingLemming said:


> The Authority wants Roman Reigns out of Money In The Bank so bad that they put him in the match in the first place?


It's obvious they do so he can turn on Dean and they can replace him with Rollins.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

no riot gear for Reigns, eh should just wear that to the ring and go shirtless in his matches


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I wouldn't be interested in any of those guys being champ tbh.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

MAKE REIGNS STRONG DAMMIT!!!!:vince6:vince4:vince$:vince5


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Reigns would look stupid with brief case for some reason.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> That fucking pop! :banderas
> 
> not



New Orleans really seems to not care about Reigns at all :quimby


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

@connormurphy13 Can you warn a sista before posting such tripe? I almost ralphed my pizza!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Erik. said:


> At least they've got the divas stuff out of the way as early as possible.


Don't bank on that. When they run one early, they usually run another later...Paige vs Brie Borya I'm betting.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That Pop! OMG! That is Austin Level!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I could be dead in the ring bleeding and if Kofi won MITB I'd have no fear that I'd still would whoop his ass.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Babygurl babygurl, hey :reigns
Ducklips


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That MITB match honestly looks dreadful. I'm not even sure why because Kofi, Neville, and Orton are pretty damn good but I really do not think they're all going to jive well.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Reigns hypnotizing the crowd. They're silent!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

But now that MITB is going to be handed to me , like everything else< I am going to love it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> New Orleans really seems to not care about Reigns at all :quimby


Come on, bro. You didn't hear that MASSIVE POP!!!

:ha


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Well at least Roman won't win another Rumble.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

aww haters coming out tonight


He's winning MITB believe that


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

cuss for loudest pop :reigns


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

- " i hate you too, pretty boy"


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

shutupchico said:


> having a boyfriend with clout has definately done big things for bella. people used to say that about michelle mccool, but shit, she was 100 times the worker bella is, and i'm pretty sure she didn't get a sammartino type of reign.


Nikki's reign has longevity (in contrast to her first reign - less than a week) while McTaker had the records:
- First Diva's Champion
- First to hold Diva's and Women's Championship
- First to be Co-Women's Champion
- First Unified Diva's Champion

I got to go with McTaker because Laycool were given mic time and had entertaining segments. Nikki whines, loses all non-titlr matches, and wins at the PPV.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

That's gotta be KORNE! 7 foot piece of crap in the house!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

KANE: Something, something, your opponent... me.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh hey Kane.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> I think Reigns would look stupid with brief case for some reason.


Thats why I think he is cashing in the night he wins MITB so he will never have to walk around with it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*DEATH*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Roman just has no concept of charisma in promo's


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> LOL at absolutely nobody standing a chance in MITB except Reigns.



But please pay $9.99 to see it :vince7

Oh wait June is free again :vince$ :ha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Damn Reigns mic skills are as bad as takers...


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

And here comes the seven foot piece of crap!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

You can even hear the groan in Kane's theme


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kane :shaq


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Babygurl babygurl, hey :reigns
> Ducklips


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

They're really blowing their load with Reigns. Rumble win and MITB in the same year? Not a good idea.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This show is dying a slow death with a rusty butter knife up the ass.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> aww haters coming out tonight
> 
> 
> He's winning MITB believe that


Look at who's in there. Literally it's either him or Kane. Fucking Kane. In 2015.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Reigns planting them heel seeds. He'll cash in on Ambrose this Sunday.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I know Kane has held a lot of nicknames and personas over the years.

But 7 foot piece of crap has been my most favorite in recent memory. They should just announce his weight in Courics from now on.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> I think Reigns would look stupid with brief case for some reason.


Yeah, because the 'poopmuhpants' looks he makes during promos don't make him look stupid enough.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Let's go Kane! Let's go Kane!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Keep that Reigns promo short and sweet! Does anyone really think Reigns wont win?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> That Pop! OMG! That is Austin Level!


Norvelle Austin that is,lol. From the old "PYT Express" days.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns is still bad on the mic?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ZIGMAN


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh look now its Dolph. :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Its Monday and I got a job for you... thought that was going in a way different direction.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns getting no reaction. Ziggler getting more of a reaction. Turn Reigns heel now.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Edit: or maybe not. nvm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WE GET IT DOLPH!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Bob Vila Kane


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I hear you but who else on the main roster are they going to put out there?
> 
> They tried Naomi but the Bellas had to randomly turn face and Naomi did not help things with her performance at EC
> 
> ...


Hmm, well considering WWE has only focused on Paige and the Bellas, it's really not fair to compare her two title reigns, multiple feuds, and promos to the 2 minute matches every other diva gets maybe once or twice a month. Even Naomi was only given one chance, cut short, and her opportunity is not comparable to the numerous ones Paige as been offered. How can we expect improvement? 

I'm not a huge diva fan, but I do want to see the overall product to improve, and using the same shit over and over again, while failing to diversify or mix things up, bores fans and hinders the product. :shrug

I'm not budging on this, tbh, because Paige as staled IMMENSELY and has degraded as a talent. At least the Bellas and Naomi have grown...but the fact someone as young and with as much experience as Paige has actually backtracked is honestly mindboggling to me and is more evidence she needs to be given a different role.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fucking dreadballs.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Even Ziggler's spiel sounds terrible.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did Kane just call Ziggler a tool? :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stupid fucking jokes!

Dolph is trash, Roman is trash, Kane is trash, trash is trash.

:Out


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

3ku1 said:


> Damn Reigns mic skills are as bad as takers...


Taker made up with his mannerisms and body language which surpass the entire current full-time roster.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dolph looks like a cheerleader!

Gimme a Z. Z!
Gimme an I. I!
Gimme a G. G!
Gimme a GLER! GLER!

What's that Spell?
DOOOOLPH ZIGGLER!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Go away R-Truth.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

R Truth? This monkey still has a job?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

R truth is in MITB?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

You thought MITB was safe from R-Truth? You thought wrong


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth nobody wants your black ass out here:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolph's promo is dreck. How utterly forced and scripted. He did outpop Reigns, though!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Yea f*ck it....:lol Bring Truth out!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Too bad Undertaker is not around to interact with this Kane.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

its the pope d'angelo bailey


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

#RonKillings4WurldChemp


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

It's a crying shame when Truth is one of the most entertaining parts of RAW in 2015. :mj4


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

They might as well be in an empty arena, because they would be getting the same reaction.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

If they put R-Truth in the MITB match :Heston


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

LOL REKT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Truth :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This fucking crackhead.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

R-Truth....meeting that diversity quota.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:maury


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

You just watch your mouth from Kane

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE3ufg-6qOA


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Send the ***** out there to look like a damn fool:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOO

BEST PROMO oF THE WEEK!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Is this a black joke WWE?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol kane and truth are funny


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol, Truth is hilarious, Kane's confusion is classic


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Okay that was some good comedy :lol


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

I got money in the bank (yea) / Shawty what you drank?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Truth > Roman/Dolph/Kane


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SUBTLE RACISM FROM VINCE


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao That was f*cking awesome!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, that was pretty hilarious, I can't lie about it. :lol :lol


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Funniest moment in Raw history.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Truth cutting a better promo than Reigns, Ziggler, and Kane. Top kek.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

LoL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Lololol wtf was that. Ohhhhhhh New Orleans it's time for the NEW DAY


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Funniest segment in many months!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

the Blacks just keep on interrupting and making a fool out of themselves.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

R-Truth just stole that entire segment :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

R-Troll lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This motherfucker right here :lmao
Cracky tales is everything :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

We had the crazy *****, now the house ****** come out.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Truth lol, amazing


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Send the ***** out there to look like a damn fool:lmao:lmao:lmao



R-Truth you are not in the MITB match, we already have Kofi so we have met our black guy quota :vince5


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

RTruth confuse himself with Kofi or something? :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

is that the new day version of the goose step bigE was doing?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> Too bad Undertaker is not around to interact with this Kane.


American Badass taker would have been perfect to feud with this Kane.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Truth was actually funny tonight, this world is really a-changin'


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn Truth deserves to be in the match after that.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Confused R-Truth is the best R-Truth :lmao


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you R-Truth for actually doing something funny for the first time in about three years.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Making fools out of the black.........um, black hole resident jobbers?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Could have replace Kofi with R-Truth and I wouldn't mind one bit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't take this kewn foolery. Too much in one segment. :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao Still laughing


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Is anyone else actually watching this crap ? I'm not even paying attention it's the same boring crap over and over


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Kane is doing a great job in this segment to be fair.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

All that interference karma is catching up to Kane.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Poor Poor Kane can't get a word in.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Raw started off so great and now its in the toilet.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

kakashi101 said:


> R Truth? This monkey still has a job?


Racist much?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Kane is going to blow a gasket :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

God damn shaemus entrance is fucking incredible


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This is turning out to be a pretty decent segment. :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is one of the worst segments ever. How is it that the most memorable part is from a guy NOT in the match?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

fuck man, it was going so good, time to not be entertained.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

I gotta admit, that was f*cking great!

:lol:lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I get a ladyboner every time Sheamus makes his new entrance. Idk I'm not even that attracted to him, I just like his entrance.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

R-Truth always gets a great reaction, even in a dead crowd. Fuck WWE for wasting him. 

Also... New Day Rocks!!! I can't wait for the Freebird Mr. Money in the Bank.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Well if it isn't the rookie Sheamus.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Can someone explain why Sheamus actually yells "fella" ? I don't get why he just yells a random word that happens to be part of his vocabulary.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

They should take Sheamus boring ass out of this match and put in Truth


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

This segment is gloriously shameless.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I could see Neville winning, and I can also see Shaemus winning 2bh


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

why said:


> They should take Sheamus boring ass out of this match and put in Truth


THIS!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

King187 said:


> Can someone explain why Sheamus actually yells "fella" ? I don't get why he just yells a random word that happens to be part of his vocabulary.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Da' Viper


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> Is anyone else actually watching this crap ? I'm not even paying attention it's the same boring crap over and over


We're clearly not watching the same show if you're referring to this segment as crap.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Randy is just there.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

This segment can cure amnesia.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

randy orton vs sheamus. can't wait.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Sevens a random number

Add Bray Wyatt or someone to the match and make it eight


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Leave Shaemus he is awesome. Replace kofi with truth. Take out Neville and put Wyatt in .


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You can just tell Orton has spiked numerous girls drinks at the bar.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Truth is incredible


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I get a ladyboner every time Sheamus makes his new entrance. Idk I'm not even that attracted to him, I just like his entrance.


He looks like he's tryin' to poop so hard during his entrance every time...


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I get a ladyboner every time Sheamus makes his new entrance. Idk I'm not even that attracted to him, I just like his entrance.


Yea its a good entrance and song. But something about him still screams not over.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

R Truth comes out for a comedy bit during the titular match to this Sunday's PPV. It's almost like they know how shitty they've booked this MITB :haha


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

mightymike1986 said:


> This segment is gloriously shameless.


It's SHEAMLUS!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah your expectations are prob way too high if your not enjoying this segment. Enjoying it. Truth was hilarous, I laughed its not that deep.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Sevens a random number
> 
> Add Bray Wyatt or someone to the match and make it eight



Add Truth and give him a mic during the match :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I get a ladyboner every time Sheamus makes his new entrance. Idk I'm not even that attracted to him, I just like his entrance.


Don't lie thwagger.

The candlestick look makes you hot under the collar dunnit?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

So far, MVP of RAW: R Truth


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

Orton vs Sheamus? I'm sure WWE is purposely trying to make me turn Raw off.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Yea its a good entrance and song. But something about him still screams not over.


Could it be those You Look Stupid chants? LOL.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Randy Orton with the biggest reaction of the segment (Not counting Truth :laugh lolol

While great for Randy, gotta be pretty underwhelming for WWE considering how hard their trying to make Reigns the fan favorite for this.

I'm still hoping for a suprise 8th entrant though...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

connormurphy13 said:


> R Truth comes out for a comedy bit during the titular match to this Sunday's PPV. It's almost like they know how shitty they've booked this MITB :haha


Best part of that is apparently Vince likes him. Because nothing says you like someone like scripting them to be the most ignorant black stereotype in the company. It was still hilarious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Truth was easily the best part of that segment. Actually made me laugh.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

shan22044 said:


> It's SHEAMLUS!


I didn't laugh, but you get a like for trying.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Headliner said:


> You can just tell Orton has spiked numerous girls drinks at the bar.


Pretty sure he has no reason to. Half the women in the crowd want his viper venom in their mouth.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane:You're not even in the match!!

Based Truth:IM NOT?!??!!!











I'm still dead over here guys. My damn sides hurt :bryanlol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Starting to get a little nervous about this Kevin Owens push...

I'm hoping he isn't shoved down our throats and then suddenly abandoned like the Wyatt family (who I was a mark for as well btw)


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Is there going to be a thread about how Wyatt will get berried for breaking kayfabe by taking a photo with Dean?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Don't lie thwagger.
> 
> The candlestick look makes you hot under the collar dunnit?


I prefer my men lispy and with a bit more pigment. 8*D


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Dang I got excited because I thought this match was over quick but it was just last weeks recap.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

So everyone comes out to talk for about a minute or so, and then everyone leaves so that Orton and Sheamus can have their match?

That was an awful transition lol


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> This segment can cure amnesia.


I think insomnia is the word you were looking for dude


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Somebody has to have a clip of that Truth segment....somebody. :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

heel_turn said:


> Is there going to be a thread about how Wyatt will get berried for breaking kayfabe by taking a photo with Dean?


That wasn't bray wyatt...:fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus and Orton again. Yuck.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

A PG Attitude said:


> I think insomnia is the word you were looking for dude


No, he meant amnesia, because watching that segment made you remember Jericho and the Rock and Austin and Foley. 

Which means it does induce depression though...so...there's that.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

You know Sheamus turning heel was suppose to be refreshing- what happened?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THESE BORING FUCKS


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I AM NOT ENTERTAINED


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

A PG Attitude said:


> I think insomnia is the word you were looking for dude


i think inertia was what he meant


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A PG Attitude said:


> I think insomnia is the word you were looking for dude



My guess to b/c the last thing WWE programming is going to cure is amnesia, in fact the WWE prefers their audience to have amnesia

:vince5


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RAW is getting boring.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I might fall asleep during this match. God I hate when they wrestle against each other.. SO BORRRRRINNNNNGGGGG.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

not a good idea putting this match on now. u don't want your entire crowd leaving an hour into the event. this misery should go on last.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Sheamus and Orton again. Yuck.


Thank god for tabs.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Trying to slow this down a little bit."

To what, a coma?


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

missed the beginning, where's Big Show? i don't remember seeing him last week either


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, the US opener is now finished... should I turn to Raw or just go to hocky or something? Haven't seen much talked about that sounds viewing worthy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> RAW is getting boring.


The segment that is usually the best part of the show opened the show. The only thing we have left now is a potential Ambrose show.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Just got home, where is Booker T (not that I'm complaining)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sheamus v Orton once again enervating a RAW crowd!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Let's all hope this is the last time these two ever wrestle each other again.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> RAW is getting boring.


GETTING???


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

If Sheamus didn't change his hair, they could be replaying a Sheamus v. Orton match from any of the past few years and I wouldn't notice.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

KaineSpawnX said:


>




This is honestly the best answer that could have ever been concocted.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Well, the US opener is now finished... should I turn to Raw or just go to hocky or something? Haven't seen much talked about that sounds viewing worthy.


Cena/Owens segment already happened. So it's all downhill from there.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

a kane/r-truth exchange far superior to a match between two of the alledged 'stars' of the company

how fucked is WWE


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Tonights raw has been a whole lotta yackety yack!!!!


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

My little brother puts on more entertaining matches with his friends on his trampoline than this pile of shit Sheamus/Orton.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> If Sheamus didn't change his hair, they could be replaying a Sheamus v. Orton match from any of the past few years and I wouldn't notice.


they would need to digitally add pads to Orton's elbows.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

My satellite lost its signal and I don't give a fuck.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Anyone else miss the heel R Truth, mr.conspiracy gimmick?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> "Trying to slow this down a little bit."
> 
> To what, a coma?


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

In other news, apparently a lot of people think an asteroid is coming in September.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

I really struggle to watch raw every week with these constant adverts. Completely derails the show. Dont know how americans can put up with it. No surprise that on demand is quickly becoming the most used way of watching television.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, I remember when people were PUMPED for Orton's face turn not too long ago. I knew that shit would fizzle out fast. I couldn't believe how many people were so excited for it though, as if he hasn't turned multiple times before.

:drake1


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No, no I actually am not entertained, sheamus.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

No Sheamus, we are NOT entertained...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

what's that announcer talking about? noone is loving this


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

shan22044 said:


> In other news, apparently a lot of people think an asteroid is coming in September.


If it means we'd not have to sit through another Sheamus/orton match, bring it the fuck on.


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

Sheamus - "Are you not entertained?" No i'm not, get the fuck off my screen.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Neville's 630 senton off a ladder :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Holy fuck. Can they do another commercial break?! Put this match on the app?! Something... Just end it.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Altitude Era. Barf!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Cena/Owens segment already happened. So it's all downhill from there.


Hockey it is then. Or maybe the post game show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Way to go out on that limb Byron.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I cannot summon even a modicum of interest in this match. I've tried and all I want is for it to be over.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What a terrible match this is. No fire.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Randy Orton is definitely the guy I feel has it all, except I just can't find him that interesting idk why

Like I always think I like him than he's on the screen


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> If it means we'd not have to sit through another Sheamus/orton match, bring it the fuck on.


Let's put in a request to the asteroid to aim for whatever city RAW is playing the September 21.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Crowd pops FROM OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

hah was half paying attention and thought he said champions of an eggo eating contest


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

This RAW is literally putting me to sleep.. And I'm usually interested in this stuff


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I come home early from class and I see the same match from last week. fpalm

Neville/Owens was awesome of course.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> No, he meant amnesia, because watching that segment made you remember Jericho and the Rock and Austin and Foley.
> 
> Which means it does induce depression though...so...there's that.


We could possibly have a case for first degree brain slaughter against WWE though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Man, I remember when people were PUMPED for Orton's face turn not too long ago. I knew that shit would fizzle out fast. I couldn't believe how many people were so excited for it though, as if he hasn't turned multiple times before.
> 
> :drake1


The problem is they really don't have anything for him to do so he's just there. He can get the crowd pumped so it's just a matter or getting him in interesting stories.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Maybe it's me, but I feel like I've seen this match at least 200 times.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Always love a Randy Orton with no fucks given.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

All that boredom for a DQ...zzzzz


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

i don't understand what these stupid fans see in Orton


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Matches are too long on Raw now. WWE has to change the in ring psychology because they are going to have to get more and more extreme for match finishes because "finishers" don't end matches. WWE style is indieish now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Borderline curbstomp.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol Random ass spin and .......... RKO.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Orton got a pretty good pop with that rko. So many haters on this thread lol.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Maybe it's me, but I feel like I've seen this match at least 200 times.


Nah, the agents are just really busy making changes in the Matrix.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> The problem is they really don't have anything for him to do so he's just there. He can get the crowd pumped so it's just a matter or getting him in interesting stories.


He's been so overexposed and on TV for so long, like Cena, that there just isn't anything interesting left for him to do. Doesn't help that they struggle to write good storylines even for new talent, but then throw someone whose been there as long as Orton on there, and it's even worse.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i just dont get the idea of the face doing a beatdown on the heel before the big event

makes no sense, its supposed to injure the other guy and make us pull for him.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Gotta hand it to Orton there for waking that crowd up.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Fair play to Orton for managing to get the crowd going in a match no one wanted to see.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Did Randy just flick his tongue like a snake?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Orton needs to go to the mid card for awhile. Worked for Cena

Edited


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Hockey it is then. Or maybe the post game show.


Lmfao yes, thx for reminding me. Chicago v. Tampa Bay or this week's brilliant installment of Raw. Such a difficult choice.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Based Ambrose :clap


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ambrose riding that bull like Renee rides him.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Borderline curbstomp.


Quick, suspend him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose on that bronco :lol


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

CM punker said:


> i don't understand what these stupid fans see in Orton


Same thing I see. A face who not afraid of disqualificationto put a beating on someone.. I enjoy his work a lot. Especially against bigger wrestlers like sheamus and others. I could go on about IWC darlings who I have no interest in

Plus, he taunts and play with the fans.. better than any other face out there. He engages the fans in his work.. not our fault you like someone else.. people I may question why you like


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Just riding a bucking bronco mutha fucka!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Joey apparently can't speak :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Seth Rollins + Daffy Duck's little brother + Carlton Banks 

OMG, there's a link.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Joey standing behind Jamie like a scorned girlfriend :heyman6


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Can we get an extended sideprogram or airtime of nothing but Jamie Noble promos?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I like how the middle sections of the front row isn't phased by anything so far tonight. If i paid that much money for tickets I'd be :mark for everyone from Michael Cole to Shameus.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> He's been so overexposed and on TV for so long, like Cena, that there just isn't anything interesting left for him to do. Doesn't help that they struggle to write good storylines even for new talent, but then throw someone whose been there as long as Orton on there, and it's even worse.


add in he's not annoying enough to be really hated by smarks, or cheesy enough to be loved by marks. its a quagmire


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Shield 0.5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Noble throwing Reigns and Ambrose under the boss.

:lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ha Shield 2.0?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Ruh Roh, looks like J & J are breaking up with Seth.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

joey is the reigns?

Well, he certainly has more personality.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I didn't laugh, but...


Well, you're not the only one! :grin2:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Shield 2.0 :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Shield 2.0 :lol :mark:


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Shield 2.0 Lmao!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy fuck Mercury finally talked.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Noble :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Noble back in action! :lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

DAMMMMMMMMnDAMMMMMMMMnDAMMMMMMMMnDAMMMMMMMMnDAMMMMMMMMnDAMMMMMMMMnDAMMMMMMMMnDAMMMMMMMMnDAMMMMMMMMnDAMMMMMMMMnDAMMMMMMMMnDAMMMMMMMMnDAMMMMMMMMnDAMMMMMMMMnDAMMMMMMMMnDAMMMMMMMMnDAMMMMMMMMnDAMMMMMMMMnDAMMMMMMMMn


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Joey has broken the silent streak.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And Joey speaks!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

On second thought, might just stick around for Seth vs J&J. This should be good.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Joey Mercury is the new age Nidia, confirmed!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Mercury talking


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Joey Mercury can speak.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OH SHIT, GO IN ON EM JOEY!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*sigh* how many times has this happened between these three? 

just fuck already ffs


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Im confused as to what theyre doing with Rollins


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Joey Mercury speaks!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Joey mercury speaks, wonders never cease.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'll mark if Mercury comes out to MNM's music.:mj4


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

JAMIE FUCKING NOBLE :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was AWESOME.

:mark:

Rollins such a good heel that he's getting people to cheer for J&J.

:rollins

:clap


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

An upgraded Roman Reigns lol epic trolling by Noble there.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

JOey Kane 2.0 he speaks!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh snap. Mercury coming in with dat bass in his voice.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

JOEY SPOKE HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Loved that segment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> joey is the reigns?
> 
> Well, he certainly has more personality.


They hide his mic skills by being a mute. Should take notes Roman.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Seth really going to face Brock Lesnar? Is that the plan? because the way he is booked.......


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm so happy that I tuned into RAW tonight if Rollins is really going to wrestle Noble and Mercury LOL


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wonder if this is why Rollins talked up Mercury in that interview a few days ago...


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

NateC said:


> Shield 2.0 Lmao!


Shield Point Two.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> That was AWESOME.
> 
> :mark:
> 
> ...


Seth's segments are the most entertaining on just about any given show.

Haters be damned.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

j & j are priceless!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Are they turning the authority face now against rollins' shit heel character? lol sum laf.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lil naitch selling like boss.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Mater trolling by UFC for showing commercial of Cain valasquez beating down Brock Lesnar


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> Is Seth really going to face Brock Lesnar? Is that the plan? because the way he is booked.......


Seth vs Authority coming.

Ambrose wins belt but Fabio turns on him and cashes in right after.

Fabio joins Authority.

Face Brock comes back to face Fabio and take his belt back to the farm.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Seth was always the weak link with J&J. Noble for WWE Champ in 2015??? :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I'll mark if Mercury comes out to MNM's music.:mj4


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It is a really boring Raw, the most boring in memory


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

is mr.robot any good? it sounds kinda compelling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Calling it that Dean will interfere and help J&J beat Seth. Then, Seth wins on Sunday, of course and continues his PPV win streak.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wwe allow themselves to be lumped in with sports now?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice segment. After hearing Seth talk up Joey this past week, that promo even got me to cheer for J&J. Good stuff.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DEATH and Zigs with the jobber entrances.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

sports......... shut up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Talk about jobber entrance.. You never even heard any of their music :westbrook5


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look it is a 7 ft piece of crap vs the bastard love child of Bret Michaels and Axel Rose


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes! A Kane match!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Holy shugga....Hey Lana.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Calling it that Dean will interfere and help J&J beat Seth. Then, Seth wins on Sunday, of course and continues his PPV win streak.


Ambrose will come to cost Rollins but it will turn into a 3 on 1 with J&J and Rollins triple teaming him. Reigns runs out for the save and stands tall.

Reigns wins MITB and cashes in on Sunday after Ambrose wins, as he promised at the start of the show.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I say this every week but holy fuck do Ziggler and Lana look fucking stupid together.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lana & rusev need each other

she is utterly lost without him, as rusev will be as well

look at her, halfway up the ramp, doesnt even know where to stand w/o him


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ziggler is so dry.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I say this every week but holy fuck do Ziggler and Lana look fucking stupid together.


You just mad that Lana is getting laid and you're not. :tommy


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lana well turn on Ziggler calling it. Just a matter of when not if.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I just can't get interested in tonight's Raw at all. I keep looking for other stuff to watch. Do the other networks not even try when Raw is on anymore?

Not much on Baseball anymore, but think I'll find a game somewhere.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

More Ambrose.. Lmaoooo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Ambrose will come to cost Rollins but it will turn into a 3 on 1 with J&J and Rollins triple teaming him. Reigns runs out for the save and stands tall.
> 
> Reigns wins MITB and cashes in on Sunday after Ambrose wins, as he promised at the start of the show.


I don't see Ambrose winning since Brock is going to be on Raw next week and him and Rollins still have unfinished business. I don't see them blowing their wad so early on a MITB cash-in, either. They love teasing that shit for along time and if they have Reigns cash in successfully, I see it happening at a bigger PPV.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> It is a really boring Raw, the most boring in memory


Besides the Orton Sheamus match I'd say its been a half decent Raw. Certainly not boring.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Pink is too much for Lana.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

waiting for the pics of ambrose blasting rails off some 19 year olds ass


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

You know, it just dawned on me...Lana getting naked right now would turn this from one of the worst raws ever into on of the best. They'd get such high ratings that it could become a weekly thing.

Awesome.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't see Ambrose winning since Brock is going to be on Raw next week and him and Rollins still have unfinished business. I don't see them blowing their wad so early on a MITB cash-in, either. They love teasing that shit for along time and if they have Reigns cash in successfully, I see it happening at a bigger PPV.


I don't know if Lesnar/Rollins have unfinished business. Lesnar just wants the belt, regardless of who has it in my view. Rollins just took his shot and cashed in. If Reigns had the belt, Lesnar would just go for him.

Interesting though with Lesnar coming back into the fold.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Truth should start a gimmick about a black man who thinks he actually has a shot at being World Champion in Vince's company. Would be funny.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> I just can't get interested in tonight's Raw at all. I keep looking for other stuff to watch. Do the other networks not even try when Raw is on anymore?


Well HBO is currently repeating the travesty of last night's Game of Thrones.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

That suit looks more like a bath robe with how pink it is, seems kind of gaudy, this whole angle with Ziggler/Lana isn't going anywhere fast.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> Pink is too much for Lana.


You're right. She should take it off.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's see:

Archer coming on in 20 minutes, but I've seen the episodes. Good show.

TURN: Washington's Spies...can't go right into the middle of a series. Won't know jack from squat. Next week I think they're debuting Making of the Mob in NY and THAT I want to see on amc. 

...bunch of old movies I've seen numerous times...

when sharks attack. Seen one, seen them all. 

Superman IV...boy did that one suck


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why did they pair Lana with this mid card lifer Ziggler? Most random and awkward pairing EVER. More awkward than Daniel Bryan/Gail Kim. :no:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I don't know if Lesnar/Rollins have unfinished business. Lesnar just wants the belt, regardless of who has it in my view. Rollins just took his shot and cashed in. If Reigns had the belt, Lesnar would just go for him.
> 
> Interesting though with Lesnar coming back into the fold.


Brock definitely wants Rollins. Rollins took the belt from him at WM. And the Raw after WM, Rollins walked right up to Brock and shoved the belt in his face and laughed in his face causing Brock to go ballistic and get suspended. I think he wants to destroy him.

Especially these antics with Dean and the belt tonight. Don't see him holding onto it.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Truth should start a gimmick about a black man who thinks he actually has a shot at being World Champion in Vince's company. Would be funny.


But isn't The Rock black, oh you mean BUH-LACK ROFL!!!!!!!

Before anybody says anything I am ahem of color.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Kane. Kane. Kane. Kane. Kane. Kane. Kane. Kane. When are we going to rid ourselves of you?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> You know, it just dawned on me...Lana getting naked right now would turn this from one of the worst raws ever into on of the best. They'd get such high ratings that it could become a weekly thing.
> 
> Awesome.


One of the worst raws ever? You obviosuly weren't watching Raw in 2012 then.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

brilliant pic on twitter of ambrose hitchhiking with beads on (apparently hitching back to the arena lol) ... not much of a titty master if he's the one with the beads lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Headliner said:


> You just mad that Lana is getting laid and you're not. :tommy


Irrelevant, they look stupid af together.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Awkward fucking fameasser


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> You know, it just dawned on me...Lana getting naked right now would turn this from one of the worst raws ever into on of the best. They'd get such high ratings that it could become a weekly thing.
> 
> Awesome.


i'd settle for a beautiful people entrance from her, tbh


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Brock definitely wants Rollins. Rollins took the belt from him at WM. And the Raw after WM, Rollins walked right up to Brock and shoved the belt in his face and laughed in his face causing Brock to go ballistic and get suspended. I think he wants to destroy him.
> 
> Especially these antics with Dean and the belt tonight. Don't see him holding onto it.


I still just look at it as Brock wanting the belt. Obviously pissed at Rollins' antics but if Rollins doesn't have the belt, I don't think Lesnar wants him specifically, he wants the belt and that's money.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't have HBO..so.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

When Billy Gunn did the fameasser it finished people. HBK did the superkick it finished people. Ziggler does both and get's 2 counts:lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

A PG Attitude said:


> One of the worst raws ever? You obviosuly weren't watching Raw in 2012 then.


nvm that, (though, holy fuck yes, besides the shield) they weren't watching last fucking week lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Irrelevant, they look stupid af together.


And they have negative chemistry together.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here's Russev


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> You're right. She should take it off.


And show her other pink.:curry2


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the heroic man returns!!!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Rusev speaking in Bulgarian and Lana responding in Russian. Lel.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

LOL Rusev just backing away like "uhh...my bad"


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev playing the roll of Chris Brown. Lana= Karrechue


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rusev with that beard in that tracksuit looks like the funny middle eastern contact in an austin powers like spy parody.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Kane wins a match?! Bah Gawd!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kane wins :vince6


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Korne gets the win, because they need to advance decrepit has beens...


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Lol wtf... one of the most random endings to a match ever..


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rusev cuts better promos without the mic with a broken ankle then half the roster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev growing out that beard.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They've really murdered Lana and Rusev's momentum


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Did lana really roll her ankle?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I loled at Lana falling over, awful selling/fall.

Shit, I'm still pulling for Rusev over her no doubt.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Rusev's laugh is the laugh of a man who has found out his ex is doing terrible. Believe me I know.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I volunteer to examine Lana, let's see how far up the thigh this injury goes....hmm...May need you to undress,


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lana walked off the ramp on her own

Apparently a twisted ankle is worse than talking to Rusev :mj2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rusev making bitches trip over themselves. :jay2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I still just look at it as Brock wanting the belt. Obviously pissed at Rollins' antics but if Rollins doesn't have the belt, I don't think Lesnar wants him specifically, he wants the belt and that's money.


I don't know. The antics of the Raw after WM tells me pretty strongly that he wants to kick Rollins' ass. Agree to disagree. Dean holding onto the belt with Brock coming back the next night makes no sense. They literally have no history.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rusev laughing :lol


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

"Git yer hands offa mah woman!"


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Like that little fall would hurt? Lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggy done touched dat ass. Rusev about to fuck him up.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rusev is gold. :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

As the Fresh Prince once rapped, "girls ain't nuthin but trouble".


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> I volunteer to examine Lana, let's see how far up the thigh this injury goes....hmm...May need you to undress,


So damn thirsty...ROFL.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The worst injury in life - twisted ankle


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

>this acting


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

LOL at making a lil sprain seem so serious xD


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Perhaps at MITB, Ziggler will roll his ankle and he and Rusev can have the first ever Crutch match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Again Cole and JBL's brown suits adequately reflect the quality of tonight's Raw since the first half hour


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raw is Rusev! For me anyway.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

A PG Attitude said:


> One of the worst raws ever? You obviosuly weren't watching Raw in 2012 then.


I was trying to forget that terrible time, thank you for ruining my day APGAttitude.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mercury has an epic voice.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz and Big Show? I thought they were gone!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So we got Lana selling like shit, Ziggler cursing and molesting her bun, and Rusev cackling like a mad man.

Yeah, this angle never should have happened, ever.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL TELL ME THESE ASSHOLES ARE GOING TO WRESTLE ROLLINS IN SUITS?!?!!? HAHAHAHA


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Lana doing her best Mickie James


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh good god NO, Just help me and scrap the miz tv.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fuck balls this episode is really not good.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't know. The antics of the Raw after WM tells me pretty strongly that he wants to kick Rollins' ass. Agree to disagree. Dean holding onto the belt with Brock coming back the next night makes no sense. They literally have no history.


Reigns cashes in at MITB. Turning heel in the process. Reigns/Lesnar at Summerslam.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FUCK. I forgot about that feud... :lose


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

They really turned Dean into Stone Cold PG-Austin.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Raw is Rusev! For me anyway.


That totally needs to be his new slogan.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

I hope someone brings up shows iron clad contract.. it's possibly the best contract in wwe. That's why I cheer for him.. you go show


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

twisted ankle sells longer than choke slam.

LOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOL


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ryback and Big Show get more time then Cesaro.. What the fuck is this? Two weeksnot on RAW..

#PushCesaro


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ziggler felt lana's bare foot. :zayn


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ziggler getting a good feel of that Russian ass. :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Iormungand said:


> Perhaps at MITB, Ziggler will roll his ankle and he and Rusev can have the first ever Crutch match.


It's probably already been done before.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Renegade said:


> They really turned Dean into Stone Cold PG-Austin.


So milk truck incoming?


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Lana doing her best Mickie James


Bitch I'm Mick James.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Big Show looked like he was about to choke another producer out.


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

Big Show, Ryback and Miz promo? I guess that's enough Raw for one night before i stick my finger in a plug socket.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Raw really did peaked in the first 20 minutes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Reigns cashes in at MITB. Joining heel in the process. Reigns/Lesnar at Summerslam.


I'd be surprised if WWE has the balls to do that. I guess we'll see. I think they like Reigns too much as a face to do that. They release a new T-shirt of his every other month. Don't see them wanting to stop doing that this early, but I guess we will see. :shrug


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ONly way Reigns is winning mitb is if he turns heel. He is babyface, I can't see him cashing in, not so noble unless he is heel. So Reigns wins mitb. Ambrose beats Rollins. Reigns comes in cashes. Remember Lesner still has beef with Reigns. So if anything Lesner wants Reigns or ROllins. Most of all LEsner just wants his title back, no matter who has it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raw peaked when Cena was on commentary...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

rusev was great there. showing every week lately that he's got more depth than just being the stereotypical foreign heel.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> Raw really did peaked in the first 20 minutes.


You know, I've actually had a shitty day. And I also literally missed the first 25 minutes of RAW. Figures!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> ONly way Reigns is winning mitb is if he turns heel. He is babyface, I can't see him cashing in, not so noble unless he is heel. So Reigns wins mitb. Ambrose beats Rollins. Reigns comes in cashes. Remember Lesner still has beef with Reigns. So if anything Lesner wants Reigns or ROllins. Most of all LEsner just wants his title back, no matter who has it.


He wants Rollins alot if you saw the Raw after WM. I'm surprised people have so much confidence in WWE doing something as bold as this.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The World's Largest Sleep Aid coming to save the restless Universe.


----------



## Souper (Jun 15, 2009)

Just saw Lana jump off stage, Ziggler say fuck and touch Lana's ludicrous hair do and now I see Miz and Big Show have a segment next ... Glad I switched to playing the Witcher 3 after Owens/Neville ended.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

So when Rollins and The Authority separate is Rollins turning face or is the Authority turning face? It looks as if they're building up Trips Steph and J&J to be faces... Or it may just be shitty writing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god. Enough :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rusev hurt but not staying at home. Don't blame you.

WWE secretly always plays matchmaker by breaking real life couples up on screen and put hot girls with Vince's wetdreams.


----------



## Stinky Underpants (Jun 9, 2015)

This is the best raw ever... john cena pwned kevin doughnuts owens and then neville shut up owens and cena with his speech impediment. Then r truth botched the show and randy orton beat the hellfire out of sheamus and his lobster head.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

all these mother fuckers are jacked no wonder i didn't get picked for tough enough and I'm in pretty good shape.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lel ridiculous


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm gonna sound like a bitch but the super tan, oiled up tough enough contestant looking like beef jerky is gonna haunt me. :mj4


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Ziggler, I'm pretty sure she's not cold, she's from Russia.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

............................And we've hit the deadspot hour of the show.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

okay, has to be asked ... what the fuck is he wearing?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

3ku1 said:


> Raw peaked when Cena was on commentary...


May god have mercy on us all.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Miz is Sister Act part 3 :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Miz looks like a zoolander reject.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> The World's Largest Sleep Aid coming to save the restless Universe.


And we'll all have sweet dreams of punching him in the face.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608090510016823296


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> ONly way Reigns is winning mitb is if he turns heel. He is babyface, I can't see him cashing in, not so noble unless he is heel. So Reigns wins mitb. Ambrose beats Rollins. Reigns comes in cashes. Remember Lesner still has beef with Reigns. So if anything Lesner wants Reigns or ROllins. Most of all LEsner just wants his title back, no matter who has it.


lol Reigns isn't turning.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm so confused anymore is what Miz wearing right now what people actually wear? Because it's just gross.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wellll, it's the Big Slow, just go take a nap tonight....


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler/Lana relationship reminds of the gay guy that hasn't come to terms with his sexuality so he dates the hot girl to say he is still straight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is the Miz homeless? The fuck is he wearing?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Look at this fool that Maryse married


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Give me all of Miz's clothes, please. He always looks awesome in the most obnoxious way.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait so Miz is suing his own show's guests?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So if Vince can't get off to a dude's massive muscles you aren't getting a shot on tough enough. Ugh.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Time for Ryback to fuck up the MizTV set.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

They might want to run the Miz vs Big Show feud to really draw money.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lana's transition to the face of WWE divas has been total shit so far :no:


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Miz been borrowing Batista's clothes again.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I'm so confused anymore is what Miz wearing right now what people actually wear? Because it's just gross.


Nope. The Miz is truly one of a kind. Or his stylist is.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nearly zero reaction for The Big Guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Whoever thought it was a good idea to give Ryback the IC title should fall down a sewer and disappear from life.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ryback needs some preparation H...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Give me Cesaro


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The best part of Ryback is like the dumb jock he is, he laughs at all his own jokes.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

So the Big Show isn't in the Authority anymore? 

And on a random note.. The Miz is one of the best at playing that character. He's a very talented actor. Always able to draw heat as a heel and good on the mic.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

If only this roster had a better creative team and no Vince.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Stinky Underpants said:


> This is the best raw ever... john cena pwned kevin doughnuts owens and then neville shut up owens and cena with his speech impediment. Then r truth botched the show and randy orton beat the hellfire out of sheamus and his lobster head.


:jt3 negged


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Ryback needs some preparation H...


And lozenges.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ryback has really come into his own. I'm proud of him.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

We're in Hour #3 and still haven't cracked 100 pages :lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Ryback's smirk. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Lana's transition to the face of WWE divas has been total shit so far :no:


Knew she will just become 'one of the girls'.


The gimmick worked for both sides.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Big Guy with that low key shot at Punk :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Don't mind Ryback as IC Champ.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL Miz is such a prick, and I love it.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Shots fired at Cm Punk lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryback with a CM Punk reference there. Years off your career :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Did Ryback just say that? :booklel :booklel


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Ryback: "I'd have taken years off of your career"


unk2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dumb. 3 hour wrestling show about raising hands and feeding steroid guys.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Ryback is hilarious.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Ryback is good man. No one can convince me otherwise at this point. Crowd eating out of his hands.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Human Insomnia cure, Big Slow.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

YESSSSS BIG SHOW! he needs to be the WWE Champ


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big show knees :lol Unno why it's just funny to me.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

How can you hate the big guy?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You know I want to care about this, but I just can't find in myself to do that.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Dat Big show pop


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dumb. 3 hour wrestling show about raising hands and feeding steroid guys.


That's what 30 writers + The Current Vince are capable of sadly.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

What the fuck is this ? Ryback vs Big Show for the title ? I'm so sick of both of these guys.


----------



## Stinky Underpants (Jun 9, 2015)

Z. Kusano said:


> :jt3 negged


How does your ass feel? Im guessing its hurt from the sarcasm, gay fish


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Chair isn't gonna break. Stop chanting that" :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Are we watching a Big Show face turn? :ha


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

So much shade being thrown around in this segment right now rofl


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Turns bricks to powder with his hands: Big Show is Jackson from _Bloodsport_.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Segment needs Kathy Lee and Hoda


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Big show is in line for a push this dude is so over.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Big Show ruined this. I was enjoying the Miz/Ryback banter. Why dafuq is Big Show getting a title shot anyway?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

3 man championship match so the Miz can win it I suspect. 

All 3 in the ring have worn out most of their interest, except Ryback and that's only due to the fact he hasn't been there as long.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Show's "I got to work with this clod" face.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Turns bricks to powder with his hands: Big Show is Jackson from _Bloodsport_.


Well, at least Bloodsport is enjoyable.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Here comes the "I am a giant' Promo.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Big Show says no one can stop him.....

Loses every big feud


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Big show gets immediately better when he's not in the main event scene


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So is Big Show heel?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Turns bricks to powder with his hands: Big Show is Jackson from _Bloodsport_.


All Slow has to do now is yell "NERDS!!"?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought Ryback was gonna botch that shellshock for a sec.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryback is actually pretty good in this role.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Holy fuck, Ryback is over af. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So yeah.........why should I care about this match now? You gave away the money spot.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I liked the dynamic of that segment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan got hurt so......

Ryback :vince3 VS The BIG SHOW :vince3

Oh yeah!!!!! :vince5


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> So is Big Show heel?


Nope, he's just catty and can't control his emotions.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ryback is really over


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Undertakerowns said:


> So is Big Show heel?



I think Big Show actually turned 3 times during that segment :ha


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Great RAW so far. Lots of funny segments. :Cocky


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Wish Ryback would take every last year of fat slows career


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Should've saved that as the finish at MITB.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I like to think that writing for RAW consists of Vince and the 'creative' team sitting around shirtless, pinching their nipples and saying things like 'Ryback's pecs....Reigns' 'Babygurl'...Sheamus' haircut...Cena's merch sales...' and the meetings end with a collective orgasm that shakes wwe headquarters so badly that they need to re-inforce it every six months.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryback got the upper hand on Big Show before the PPV. Guess that means Ryback loses his first title defense :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Undertakerowns said:


> So is Big Show heel?


Nope, he's a Fael, combination of face and heel, pronounced "fail".

Doesn't matter, he's been face/heel 5,000,000 times. Nobody cares.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> So yeah.........why should I care about this match now? You gave away the money spot.


This. LoooL


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Ryback got the upper hand on Big Show before the PPV. Guess that means Ryback loses his first title defense :lol


still have smackdown


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Lol Dean is awesome.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Ryback more over than Reigns..LOL


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Main event a trick to get Ambrose to help J&J only for Shield 2.0 to gang up on him 3 on 1. Reigns to come out and save the day. Reigns to steal title and leave building with it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

CM punker said:


> still have smackdown


You mean RAW Rewind?


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Ryback is really good at working the crowd...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So obvious Ambrose is going to interfere in the Rollins match. Could they telegraph that one anymore?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose just strolling around New Orleans like an unknown, no cameras or nothing....


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Looking at the Carl's Jr. commercial and I gotta wonder how is a hamburger with a hot dog and chips inside "American" and I say this as an American.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I like to think that writing for RAW consists of Vince and the 'creative' team sitting around shirtless, pinching their nipples and saying things like 'Ryback's pecs....Reigns' 'Babygurl'...Sheamus' haircut...Cena's merch sales...' and the meetings end with a collective orgasm that shakes wwe headquarters so badly that they need to re-inforce it every six months.


You forget the Borya's under that table doing what they do best. 

I often suspect most of Raw is done by random trained monkeys or by random people at a Waffle House at 3AM.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Just tuned in miss anything?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That Hardee's/Carl's Jr commercial

Why did we put a Hot Dog and potato chips on a Burger?

B/c Murica, That's Why :Banderas


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> So yeah.........why should I care about this match now? You gave away the money spot.


Right on.

Big Show new IC champion :cry


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn, not a bad promo overall by Ryback there. He looks good with a title too. Nice to see an actual Ryback push.




BuzzKillington said:


> Ryback more over than Reigns..LOL


Of course he is lol. He always was, and with WAYYYYYYYY less push. The only time Reigns ever "surpassed" him is when they buried Ryback and gave Reigns the strongest push in the company.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I like to think that writing for RAW consists of Vince and the 'creative' team sitting around shirtless, pinching their nipples and saying things like 'Ryback's pecs....Reigns' 'Babygurl'...Sheamus' haircut...Cena's merch sales...' and the meetings end with a collective orgasm that shakes wwe headquarters so badly that they need to re-inforce it every six months.


... The fuck did I just read?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wait, wasn't this Raw supposed to have a guest host?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lmao Rollins is going to lose to J&J security. Come on WWE. Enough of this shitty booking


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> Looking at the Carl's Jr. commercial and I gotta wonder how is a hamburger with a hot dog and chips inside "American" and I say this as an American.


Despite being named for Hamburg, Germany, the hamburger was American made at Louis' Lunch. Hamburg just refers to the name of the meat, not the meat on a bun with condiments.

And hot dogs ARE American. First made here, etc. You can say 'sausage' from Germany too, but Hot dogs aren't sausage exactly. 

Potato Chips are American as well as well as Fries or Onion Rings. First done here.

If you go by the "Hamburg Steaks" as the burger meat was originally called, then you might as well call any lump of meat whatsoever as "Neanderthals"....or Mesopotamian meat...


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Ryback is funny as shit. Good miz tv segmemt.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> Looking at the Carl's Jr. commercial and I gotta wonder how is a hamburger with a hot dog and chips inside "American" and I say this as an American.


I always wonder what is CARL'S JR????
LOL.

I guess it used to be some place called Hardee's or something. :smile2:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ready to see the 3D by Harper & Rowan :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Harper/Rowan back together :mark:

Though that means no more of Rowan's epic theme :trips9


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> That Hardee's/Carl's Jr commercial
> 
> Why did we put a Hot Dog and potato chips on a Burger?
> 
> B/c Murica, That's Why :Banderas


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> wait, wasn't this Raw supposed to have a guest host?


They just had the star of "the marine 4: moving target"


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Harper and Rowan need to make quick work of these dorks


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Phaedra said:


> wait, wasn't this Raw supposed to have a guest host?


I think if it did it would have imploded into a black hole like a collapsing star.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Reapers on RAW.

I like the new gear.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Ready to see the 3D by Harper & Rowan :mark:


Cesaro and Kidd have been doing something similar with an uppercut.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reunite wyatt family!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Please take out the Matadors for good. Getting real tired of their shit :serious:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ironcladd1 said:


> Please take out the Matadors for good. Getting real tired of their shit :serious:


If Rowan threw the bull up in the air and Harper gave him a lariat this would be the best Raw ever.




....................or the 3D.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

3D :mark:

Rowan Get The Tables


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Despite being named for Hamburg, Germany, the hamburger was American made at Louis' Lunch. Hamburg just refers to the name of the meat, not the meat on a bun with condiments.
> 
> And hot dogs ARE American. First made here, etc. You can say 'sausage' from Germany too, but Hot dogs aren't sausage exactly.
> 
> Potato Chips are American as well as well as Fries or Onion Rings. First done here.


So a hamburger with a hot dog and chips inside is, like, SUPER American?
It reminds me, I made sure not to watch RAW on Memorial Day. Sometimes I can't deal with Cena being Super American.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Have the matadores ever won a match? I can't think of one time and I've been watching for a year


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

When did they start doing the 3D :lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Tending to the little bull, El Torito. Translation: Tending to the little bull, the little bull.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

3-D!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I call it the Dudley Death Drop, JBL.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

3D!

3D!

3D!


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

TheManof1000post said:


> Just tuned in miss anything?


Yeah the funniest moment in raw history courtesy of R Truth and Kane. We all lost our shit.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

but that's the 3D


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Put them back with Wyatt dumb fucks.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I suddenly have a craving for tables!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Rowan - GET THE TABLES


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lillian Garcia so fine at 50. :banderas


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're just gonna reunite the Wyatt Family. Because they ruined it before it even began.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> 3D!
> 
> 3D!
> 
> 3D!


I know! It was actually quite good.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Shit, I forgot all about Raw, I've been busy and just put it on now during the Harper and Rowen match against The Wyatts, what have I missed and have I missed anything good worth catching up on?

Can someone kindly quite me with a quick rundown please and let me know, so I can find the post as this thread moves so fast when Raw is live.

Thanks  


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Who cuts a better promo?

Rowan or Big Ben Rothwell?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

2 big guy Illuminati teams in on promotion. Nice.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Backward hillbillies with a religious agenda


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:lol Come on, fans will be chanting "3...D.....3...D", don't bother renaming it lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol are the announcers really gonna act as if thats a new maneuver and not even mention The Dudley's?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Still want to taste some of the great vintner Eric Rowan's wine :mj2


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wyatt Family reunion at Money in the Bank????


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

unk
Luck is for losers, you say.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*3D!

Devon! Get the tables!*


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

So is the IC belt going to be a triple threat or was that a swerve propagated by dirt sheets?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

What if they do bring back Dudley's. Between Harper and Rowan using the 3D and the announcers asking "who can stop these guys?" It might actually happen


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

inb4 "luck is for losers" cm punk returns!!!!


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

That 3D sucked!!! and this show fuckin blows lol wtf am I watching now. A children's sopra ??


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rowan, get the tables!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Rowan & Harper was all like....


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That was a solid promo from the bros. Rowan doesen't speak often but got some potential their. Wyatt Family reuinte at MITB. Or Harper and Wyatt feud starts.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

shan22044 said:


> So a hamburger with a hot dog and chips inside is, like, SUPER American?
> It reminds me, I made sure not to watch RAW on Memorial Day. Sometimes I can't deal with Cena being Super American.


They're just running out of ideas for fast food I guess. 

Hot dogs with Fries on top are actually pretty good, as long as they're good fries. Not fast food fries however. 

A Burger with Fries on it is good too, I"M TOLD, as I don't know firsthand. However, all 3? ...who knows, might be ok.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

If Kane wasn't booked like such a bitch, I would not mind Kane as WWE Champion.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I would actually enjoy a short transitional Kane title run...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That old bitch. The New Future. :vince


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Kane even mentioning that he has a chance to be the future of the WWE is ROFLMAO worthy.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Kane: "I'm the new future."

:shockedpunk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That 3D was awesome what are you on.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did he just say esthample?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tell me Kane didn't just say that!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The future is bright with Kane in the picture.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> They're just running out of ideas for fast food I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are now discussing American Fast Food in the Raw discussion thread, the state of Raw ladies and gentleman 

:ha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE is so annoying with this social media shit. Between them bragging about irrelevant shit, and constantly showing Ambrose. I'm not even gonna be excited when Ambrose finally shows up.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Who follows Gatorade on Twitter?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

That was the most that I've liked Kane in years, I forgot how good he is in promos.


I'm also fully on board with a 2 month Kane title run, just so he gets one last time at the top before hanging it up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why does he have to buy a ticket? Did they miss a step in the story?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

AMBROSE HAS GOT A TICKET JOHN :cole

Looks like Dean is the new Brie Bella.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I dare say the normal joe on the street wouldn't have a clue who Ambrose was if not for the belt and cameras


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope this robot show gets cancelled quick...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

A WWE employee needs a ticket to show up to a WWE event?

That's not fair at all.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nikki Bella said:


> If Kane wasn't booked like such a bitch, I would not mind Kane as WWE Champion.


How high are you?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Z. Kusano said:


> I dare say the normal joe on the street wouldn't have a clue who Ambrose was if not for the belt and cameras


The average Joe only knows Vince, Kane, HHH, and Cena.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

finalnight said:


> I hope this robot show gets cancelled quick...


Uh, why? It looks interesting as fuck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Good Guy Dean buys a ticket to support the local economy even though he does not need to

:ambrose4


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Abisial said:


> The future is bright with Kane in the picture.


Yu-Gi-Oh! :zayn3


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Tell me Kane didn't just say that!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> It's probably already been done before.





KuritaDavion said:


> How high are you?


Don't hate on the guy, he's clearly not strong enough to make it through this travesty to simple story telling and entertainment without a mind altering substance.

I'm sure we can all relate.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Has kofi Kingston and reign wrestled yet?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> We are now discussing American Fast Food in the Raw discussion thread, the state of Raw ladies and gentleman
> 
> :ha


For the first time, I actually woke up due to this discussion,lol. I've been just lolling since I got on....going into a boredom like coma.

When it comes to burgers, I wake up. It's my favorite. However, I guarantee, no matter where you or anyone lives, there is a burger place that is NOT a chain that buries all the chain burgers out there. This is always the case. Mine is a local place called "Tophers". 

But Hardees/Carls Jr are probably the best chain burger out there. Not saying much, but there it is.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> We are now discussing American Fast Food in the Raw discussion thread, the state of Raw ladies and gentleman
> 
> :ha


"I'm not out of touch" :vince2 

"You fans are" :vince3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean buys a ticket to his work, when he should be working. :ambrose4


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hmm. I've watched a lot of Star Trek but I'm unfamiliar with this concept of New Future.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Abisial said:


> Uh, why? It looks interesting as fuck.


Tired of all the repetitive USA shows about mentally ill protagonists mixed with cliche stories. Shits been old since Monk was on.

Hacker fighting the "man" has been told across 10 major video games already.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That Tammaso dude looked like a modern day Eugene.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait.. another break?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol Tough Enough. You get to be the next Andy Lavine!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Speaking of utter bullshit...........


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE pitching themselves to advertisers and sucking themselves off at the same time with stats only they care about.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Kobe buys ticket to attend Lakers game."


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I just wanted everyone to know that the WWE just claimed to have 26 million followers on instagram. Try 2.6 million. Huge type-o and announcement.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol Is WWE actually promoting this dirty comedy? Isn't that a little too R rated for those pussys?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ted 2 guest host RAW in the near future.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> How high are you?


Hi how are you*

I'm doing great, how about you?

:vince2


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

We are PG here's an R rated movie


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

> WWE wants to be PG
> Allows Ted 2 trailer to be shown.

:done


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> But Hardees/Carls Jr are probably the best chain burger out there. Not saying much, but there it is.


I take it you haven't been to a Five Guys.

Funny though, there is a Five Guys within walking distance of where I live and I refuse to go there. Because it's so home-made, the quality varies quite a bit from place to place.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ted 2 is going to be trash.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ted is not PG


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> lol Is WWE actually promoting this dirty comedy? Isn't that a little too R rated for those pussys?


Same IQ humor though. :vince5


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Young looks like a psycho in that mitb graphic.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Fuck, I love PTP.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for millions of dollars :titus


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Iormungand said:


> Perhaps at MITB, Ziggler will roll his ankle and he and Rusev can have the first ever Crutch match.


yes YES 6 guys with sprained ankles trying to climb ladders

BOOK IT


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

shan22044 said:


> I take it you haven't been to a Five Guys.
> 
> Funny though, there is a Five Guys within walking distance of where I live and I refuse to go there. Because it's so home-made, the quality varies quite a bit from place to place.


I refuse to go after I saw the calorie counts on the menu board. Good god almighty my arteries were broken in half.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JBL's football (soccer) references are cringeworthy at best


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ted 1 was awesome so hopefully the second one is half decent at least.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> I just wanted everyone to know that the WWE just claimed to have 26 million followers on instagram. Try 2.6 million. Huge type-o and announcement.


The ridiculous lack of editing continues! Mwa ha ha ha ha!
> Ron Burgundy will read ANYTHING on that teleprompter!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Vince is one silly old confused senile fuck.

:fact


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Big E vs Titus....yay...lets discuss more fast food instead.

Nope, haven't got a 5 guys here.....yet.

Wish Tophers would go chain, but usually when a place does that, the quality goes bye bye.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Black on black crime.:mj2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look, drunk people. I understand you want to do the millions of dollars dance. Don't.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ironcladd1 said:


> Ted is not PG


WWE would have a pornstar guest star on their show if it meant that they could squeeze a couple of bucks out of it :vince2


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Yu-Gi-Oh! :zayn3


Too bad they're milking it to death with ANOTHER series. :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#MINISTEROFMASS


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

all in all... said:


> yes YES 6 guys with sprained ankles trying to climb ladders
> 
> BOOK IT


The winner gets a complete set of crutches while the losers have to crawl back up the ramp.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Minister of mash? lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fuck xavier woods is hilarious lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Minister of Mass :mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

No Mila No Ted.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> Ted 2 is going to be trash.


You say that because all "2's" But Godfather 2 have sucked ass,lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"That Ted 2 Movie is about a Teddy Bear right? We should promote something family friendly like that" - :vince5


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Big Eddie Vs Titus Toenail 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Big E feeling the PUWUH!!


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> I refuse to go after I saw the calorie counts on the menu board. Good god almighty my arteries were broken in half.


That's why it tastes so GD good! Cause it'll totally kill ya!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL abdominal slaps to new day rocks


they just keep getting better...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Abisial said:


> Too bad they're milking it to death with ANOTHER series. :mj2


Um, that's how most Japanese children show franchises work. Super Sentai is at well over 20 series now.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

MINISTER OF MASS = AMAZING


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> You say that because all "2's" But Godfather 2 have sucked ass,lol.


Empire strikes back is technically 5, but it came out second, and will always be the best Star wars related thing ever.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They have to clap for the audience to give these jobbers a reaction.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAMN TITUS.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't understand why Hattiesburg(nearest city) doesn't have 5 brothers yet. City does enough business to fill every restaurant it already has and then some. 

Could use a White Castle or Krystals on hwy 98 if anyone from those companies are reading...


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> You say that because all "2's" But Godfather 2 have sucked ass,lol.


TERMINATOR 2

ALIENS

Spiderman 2. I think...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck, I know I've say this before but damn, is Titus awkward in the ring.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Anyone remember that one match last year on Smackdown where Big E. and Titus stiffed each other? :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I hope we get to see Wrecking Ball level Titus O'Neal continue for a while and it wasn't just a one match gimmick.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

What the fuck is he doing here?
Edit:Oh


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Way to go MOM! (MinisterofMass) :lol


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Reigns is about to kill Kingston lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Yeah cause Kofi is going to beat Reigns lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

These reigns pops are so amazing that I can't believe it. My mind is blown. This guy is one of a kind, Austin, Rock, Foley, Jericho, Punk, Bryan all rolled into one.

Vince is onto to something with this guy....



























Shoot me.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

shan22044 said:


> That's why it tastes so GD good! Cause it'll totally kill ya!


If all I had to live for was a carrot stick in some sort of dip, I'd just as soon go into the light....

Life is short, enjoy it while you can. Otherwise, eat healthy and bore yourself and entire family to death.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No pop for Reigns tonight.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

shan22044 said:


> TERMINATOR 2
> 
> ALIENS
> 
> Spiderman 2. I think...


Bad Boys 2

Captain America: Winter Soldier


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

all in all... said:


>


What's her name?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Kofi Kingston Vs Roman Reigns Yay!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> These reigns pops are so amazing that I can't believe it. My mind is blown. This guy is one of a kind, Austin, Rock, Foley, Jericho, Punk, Bryan all rolled into one.
> 
> Vince is onto to something with this guy....
> 
> ...



Sarcasim i hope..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

That KFC commercial creeps me out as much as the "Burger King" hiding with his burger on a plate did...brr...and that song....sets the south back at least 40 years...And they've changed original recipe to the point it tastes worse than Church's and Popeye's and that is saying something.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Colonel is back on KFC commercials :mark:


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

These 5 hour Raws have got to stop.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

finalnight said:


> What's her name?



Dave 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KFC is bad as it is and I haven't been to one in years. After seeing that advert I'll never be in one again.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

finalnight said:


> What's her name?


no idea


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> The Colonel is back on KFC commercials :mark:


Too bad he's a creepy pedophile. The way he says cookie is unnerving.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Too bad they're milking it to death with ANOTHER series. :mj2


I stopped watching after Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's :lol. That was the last great one ( GX sucked btw ).


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Um, that's how most Japanese children show franchises work. Super Sentai is at well over 20 series now.


Power Rangers should have ended LONG ago as well.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Bad Boys 2
> 
> Captain America: Winter Soldier


Oh yeah. Star Trek 2, Batman Returns, and The Dark Knight!
http://www.imdb.com/poll/bZtI0jH5cqg/


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

"Hey Kofi, time to make me look strong."


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

all in all... said:


>


Holy fucking shit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kind of telling what WWE and USA think about wrestling fans when 75% of commercials are for Fast Food places :ha


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

finalnight said:


> What's her name?


Cj miles


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KFC is racist. They refuse to sell white meat chicken. :rollins


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Go Kofi.... I guess?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bullshit, flo rida is nobodies favorite celebrity.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> I stopped watching after Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's :lol. That was the last great one ( GX sucked btw ).


5Ds was the GOAT


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow actual stars! but what's the difference between the list and countdown?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The WWE list featuring the best "B" list celebrities we could get

And their first episode is "trendiest diva" :ha


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KFC said 'fuck you' to taste years ago. They took the most addictive chicken recipe ever, Original, and fubared it to the point it should be changed to "slimy fried recipe" for it's name.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Network puts out some trash. I feel sorry for those who pay $9.99p/m


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Kofi Kingston is the greatest of all time! Lol Xavier never stops trolling outside the ring


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> KFC is racist. They refuse to sell white meat chicken. :rollins


Hmm... no wonder I keep getting KFC buckets send to my house.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"He faced Brock Lesnar in a match many thought he was going to win."

We talking before the match, right Cole?


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Bad News Barrett demoted to the Kickoff Show of Money in the Bank against R-Truth. Poor guy..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sorry, I cannot muster 2 shits to give about this match...None..

Pizza restaurants all suck now, chicken too, ...anything NOT worse than it used to be?

Ooo,, random memory, anyone remember Priazzo from Pizza Hut.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Please put kofi over here

Would benefit both wrestlers imo

Obviously dirty but they are heels so it's fine


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

all in all... said:


> no idea


Your welcome.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Commentators literally just said "We found a place for him(R Truth)!!"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

all in all... said:


>


Who in the blue hell is this?


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

witchblade000 said:


> Holy fucking shit.



who is that


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Bullshit, flo rida is nobodies favorite celebrity.


Shane West? :dahell :lel


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> KFC said 'fuck you' to taste years ago. They took the most addictive chicken recipe ever, Original, and fubared it to the point it should be changed to "slimy fried recipe" for it's name.


KFC in England went down. Used to have great tasting cripsy skin and juicy inside.

Now its tasteless and the meat is dry as fuck. Don't get why people still buy it.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Can someone kindly give me a run down on what I've missed please? I asked earlier but either was ignored or wasn't seen cause of how fast this thread goes, I forgot about Raw and missed half of it, I put it on on the Matadores match so anything before that, is Raw worth catching up on tomorrow? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

all in all... said:


>


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kofi getting some offense in.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> KFC said 'fuck you' to taste years ago. They took the most addictive chicken recipe ever, Original, and fubared it to the point it should be changed to "slimy fried recipe" for it's name.


Getting rid of the BBQ dipped breasts and thighs those years ago pissed me off, then recently getting rid of the that same warm BBQ sauce all together was the killing blow for my KFC dining experiences. I loved those little parfaits they used to have.. so many good things they used to have and pissed away.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> I'm sorry, I cannot muster 2 shits to give about this match...None..
> 
> Pizza restaurants all suck now, chicken too, ...anything NOT worse than it used to be?
> 
> Ooo,, random memory, anyone remember Priazzo from Pizza Hut.



I remember the P'Zone :homer


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> The Network puts out some trash. I feel sorry for those who pay $9.99p/m


I only watch it for NXT, PPV's, and the podcasts.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So Reigns is going to Superman punch and spear all members of the New Day huh


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Can someone kindly give me a run down on what I've missed please? I asked earlier but either was ignored or wasn't seen cause of how fast this thread goes, I forgot about Raw and missed half of it, I put it on on the Matadores match so anything before that, is Raw worth catching up on tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Check out Owens/Neville at the top and R-Truth acting like a fool and skip the rest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nine99 said:


> So Reigns is going to Superman punch and spear all members of the New Day huh


Same shit, different week.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Despite both of these guys being in the MITB match, this is a pretty random matchup.... I like it. Not the same old thing, and reminds me of back in the day when they'd have REALLY random main events (which helped keep matchups fresh, I guess).


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Can someone kindly give me a run down on what I've missed please? I asked earlier but either was ignored or wasn't seen cause of how fast this thread goes, I forgot about Raw and missed half of it, I put it on on the Matadores match so anything before that, is Raw worth catching up on tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'd help you out man, but this episode has just about put me to sleep again for the 3rd week in a row. There was that funny R-truth spot and something about Rollins going to punch JnJ security.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi is getting his warm up match for his Tokyo match with Brock Lesnar. :jay2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

chosequin said:


>


She has a lot of videos on a site that rhymes with hornbub.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> KFC in England went down. Used to have great tasting cripsy skin and juicy inside.
> 
> Now its tasteless and the meat is dry as fuck. Don't get why people still buy it.


by far the best fast food chips though.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Geeze Reigns could you be any more careless. He just killed Woods.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

1, 2, 3, 4 .... Who's this white boy knocking on my door?

Thought I'd link you this to pass some time here while this match is on.







Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Nine99 said:
> 
> 
> > So Reigns is going to Superman punch and spear all members of the New Day huh
> ...


Gettin reeeeal sick of your shit Roman...


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Too many big men going for suicide dives and planchas.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Same shit, different week.


"this type o' shit it happens every day"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> I'm sorry, I cannot muster 2 shits to give about this match...None..
> 
> Pizza restaurants all suck now, chicken too, ...anything NOT worse than it used to be?
> 
> Ooo,, random memory, anyone remember Priazzo from Pizza Hut.


But hey! Pizza slut has a new movie project box! That's cool right?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, I used to like the KFC sandwiches too...gone.

It's sad, but the English poster telling me the same thing we have ....KFC indeed fubared the original recipe. "Let's make it cheaper" I bet someone in corporate said. 

It's not worth getting anymore. 

And yes, the way the new Colonel sanders says 'cookie' in that commercial is creepy as fuck.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Check out Owens/Neville at the top and R-Truth acting like a fool and skip the rest.






Hawkke said:


> I'd help you out man, but this episode has just about put me to sleep again for the 3rd week in a row. There was that funny R-truth spot and something about Rollins going to punch JnJ security.



Thanks, I'll probably just download it tomorrow and skip through it, they don't repeat Raw until the back end of the week so it's stupid 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

virus21 said:


> 5Ds was the GOAT


Yusei The GOAT










You know RAW is fucking garbage when folks are talking about cartoons :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kofi is the GOAT apparently :quimby


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

NEW DAY, SAME SHIT. :reigns


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

one for the tickle-ists among us


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is Kofi getting so much offense?

:drake1


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Xavier :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Yeah, I used to like the KFC sandwiches too...gone.
> 
> It's sad, but the English poster telling me the same thing we have ....KFC indeed fubared the original recipe. "Let's make it cheaper" I bet someone in corporate said.
> 
> ...



That sandwich KFC had that was bacon and cheese and the "bread" was 2 boneless fried chicken breasts :homer


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> But hey! Pizza slut has a new movie project box! That's cool right?


not as cool as the Priazzo was man. It buried Pizza, I swear. I worked at one(first job) back in 1988 and we had Priazzo then. 

The thing was, back then Pizza was a luxury, not fast food and people coming there were timid to try something new with their luxury dollar. They wouldn't try Priazzo. Then Pizza Hut became all about speed and ..that's why we're stuck with the very cheap versions we have now.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jobber Theme Song: I'm a Fool to do Your Dirty Work, Oh Yeah


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Yusei The GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well 5Ds would be more entertaining than Raw.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn this idiotic "Yes Yes Yes" commercial! I mean seriously! It's ok when a crowd it chanting it during a show but one dude just randomly screaming like a jackass in the middle of a gym with no context behind it just looks idiotic and is annoying as fuck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Why is Kofi getting so much offense?
> 
> :drake1



B/c people have to think the guys other than Reigns have a chance to win Sunday :lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh god, reigns is getting better


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

how is the main event the opening match?

#rawlogic


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Joey the Wildcat has no business lasting this long with Reigns.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> That sandwich KFC had that was bacon and cheese and the "bread" was 2 boneless fried chicken breasts :homer


Burn shit out of your hand and not even notice...even with 2 napkins between your hand and the chicken breasts..Yep, worth the burn.

Hell, KFC's Chicken Pot Pies are still good.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Has Reigns ever hit his finisher after doing the taunt before?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Shiiiit. Kofi got pinned by a SIGNATURE.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Reigns looked mighty heelish during that pin.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Awww he beat my ninja Kofi with a superman punch.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Reigns beat Kofi, didn't see that coming!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

2bh I think that might have been reigns best non gimmick match.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

rollins vs j and j is seriously the main event?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

That's okay Kofi! You will beat Lesnar in Japan!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap

Woods :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Match was meh, but at least they let the specialty Superman Punch be the finish.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does that dude in the crowd with the "Texas Death match" sign got arms of steel or something? He's held that sign up all night long non stop.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> Shiiiit. Kofi got pinned by a SIGNATURE.


Superman punch? I wasn't watching.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If it wasn't for the fact they had to stretch it out to get to the top of the hour Kofi would have been beat in 5 min.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Perfect chance to give Kofi some credibility before MITB with a dirty win, as well as break-up the boring Super Reigns wins. Of course can't do that.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ambrose4


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose is pretty awesome.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Nikki Bella said:


> Superman punch? I wasn't watching.


yes.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Ambrose with the food and beads. And belt of course. This man is awesome!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> not as cool as the Priazzo was man. It buried Pizza, I swear. I worked at one(first job) back in 1988 and we had Priazzo then.
> 
> The thing was, back then Pizza was a luxury, not fast food and people coming there were timid to try something new with their luxury dollar. They wouldn't try Priazzo. Then Pizza Hut became all about speed and ..that's why we're stuck with the very cheap versions we have now.


Ohhh yes, now I remember that! That shit was the closest Pizza slut ever got to a real Chicago deep dish pizza! If you liked that Priazzo, in your grocers freezer there is a Gino's East frozen deep dish 2lbs in a black box, it takes a while to cook, but it's daaaamn tasty for a frozen pizza.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Priazzo..You can commence drooling now.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Reigns has a legitimate girl-crush on Ambrose. His eyes sure light up when he sees him :lol


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

They should change the name from Tough Enough to Lift Enough


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Dean Ambrose got them beads because HE'S THE TITTY MASTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ambrose is pretty awesome.


I find him oddly attractive. I:surprise:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I have read comments in many places that Ambrose is this era's Steve Austin

:lel








:lel


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They're making Ambrose a goober again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There you have it, Rollins didn't ask for help. Maybe a face turn is coming sooner than we think.

Starting to think Reigns gets hard whenever he sees Dean.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rollins caught the silence from Mercury.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Good character development by Rollins. 

They are slowly making Rollins a one man dude and phasing out his need of The Authority.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ambrose be like "They see me trollin', they hatin..."


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice seat on the TV side, attention grabber lol jk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tampa Bay up 3-2 minute left :woo


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, how much popcorn does he need? i mean i thought I loved popcorn but lol.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins is about to get destroyed. Hopefully Ambrose, Reigns, Kane and J&J Security take turns.

Please don't swerve and have the Authority attack Ambrose or something.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big bag of popcorn :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well Ambrose is the closest equivalent to Austin.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Y'know! Roman Reigns and Kofi Kingston has chemistry, actually.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

These segments make me laugh, but I could do without them in the main event scene..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> Priazzo..You can commence drooling now.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :ambrose4


TITTY MASTER!!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> I think Reigns has a legitimate girl-crush on Ambrose. His eyes sure light up when he sees him :lol


It's like those little chibi cartoon segments come to life before you eyes!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Rise said:


> Perfect chance to give Kofi some credibility before MITB with a dirty win, as well as break-up the boring Super Reigns wins. Of course can't do that.


Yup, not a chance of it actually happening though lol Reigns is basically protected from losses on Raw


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh, forgot there was wrestling on .....


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> lol, how much popcorn does he need? i mean i thought I loved popcorn but lol.



He's probably going to do something with it and cover Rollins in it at the end 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

simonitro said:


> Y'know! Roman Reigns and Kofi Kingston has chemistry, actually.



That is b/c Kofi is the GOAT, did you not hear Woods? :jericho2


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

This match won't last long


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cm punk raging mad right now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> lol, how much popcorn does he need? i mean i thought I loved popcorn but lol.


Prop that will be used to have a corny joke most likely.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> I think Reigns has a legitimate girl-crush on Ambrose. His eyes sure light up when he sees him :lol


Reigns is just grateful that Ambrose will still cover his flaws.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Lok said:


> Big bag of popcorn :lol


Maybe he'll do a T.O. and throw all that popcorn everywhere!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The next top star of the company, the man who will beat the one that is behind the 1 in 21-1 in July, and the man who will win the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at WM 32 loses to a Superman Punch. fpalm

This fucking company. I'm done with this trash.



































:lelbron


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Come on everybody, do the Ambrose theme at the beginning ..... brummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm .... da da da da da .... Da da da da da


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Who cares.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

This dude is still around?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The segment on the recent SD involving Rollins and Ambrose when put next to these segments on RAW, its like night and day.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Rawlins better win at MITB or he will look so weak


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Well Ambrose is the closest equivalent to Austin.


One of them sprayed the corporation with beer, the other with ketchup and mustard 

One dropped cement into the owners car, the other screwdriver banged a mannequin

One had the best finisher in history, te other a low impact DDT


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Pop quiz ladies and gents.

Who's worse?

1) Reigns

2) Mojo Rawley

3) Baron Crobin.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how every week Raw's main event starts with like 5 minutes of the show left. The main events are always short matches with interference and promos, whens the last time we got a good long match to end Raw?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BuzzKillington said:


> The segment on the recent SD involving Rollins and Ambrose when put next to these segments on RAW, its like night and day.



:vince5 doesn't care about SD and it shows in its improved quality since moving back to Thursdays


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Tough Enough full over models


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Why did Dean get music when he's a fan tonight?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Big food discussion...what do you expect when the Main Event features J&J security in the match....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Keep doing you, Dean 









:heston


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Raw tonight start really really good. Then it took a dip
into the incredibly boring. And then bumped-up a bit and leveled off into decent.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Pacmanboi said:


> Why did Dean get music when he's a fan tonight?


#WWELogic


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Priazzo..You can commence drooling now.







Behold the possible Pizza Cake!









http://sploid.gizmodo.com/pizza-cake-can-change-the-world-forever-1564458452


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

J&J > MNM


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at the geeks coming out to DEATH's music. True geeks.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Its not too late to come over folks


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

I wonder how many of these tough enough finalist can pass a drug test


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

393lbs.... yeah right


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pacmanboi said:


> Why did Dean get music when he's a fan tonight?


The same reason he needs a ticket to watch the show. Nobody fucking knows :cool2


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Big food discussion...what do you expect when the Main Event features J&J security in the match....


Plus everybody must be HONGRAY.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why's Kane got elbow pads on just to stand ringside in Mercury and Noble's corner?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Pop quiz ladies and gents.
> 
> Who's worse?
> 
> ...


All of the above.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Byron Baxton still on commentary?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

393 lbs?! These guys are like 150 each.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

GOAT match


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Joey can go!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So let me get this straight...J&J Security have been an ongoing joke and get beaten by literally everyone and they're going to make them even remotely competitive against Rollins aren't they. Aren't they...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

C'mon Jamie! :lol


----------



## BoothBayBruce (Apr 28, 2013)

Gibson driver in the middle for 3!!!! make it happen!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Pop quiz ladies and gents.
> 
> Who's worse?
> 
> ...


Mojo Rawley. Other two at least have a good look to them.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Why's Kane got elbow pads on just stand to ringside in Mercury and Noble's corner?


Nice match you're having there.....


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"We're gonna kick your backside in tonight's match!!!"


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Did they just show Ambrose and not make a mention?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

J & J are incompetent for so long, I forgot they were wrestlers


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Don't worry guys Lucha Underground and NXT are in only 2 more days...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nine99 said:


> So let me get this straight...J&J Security have been an ongoing joke and get beaten by literally everyone and they're going to make them even remotely competitive against Rollins aren't they. Aren't they...



They sure are :shaq


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Stop chanting Justin Bieber u sheeps.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

AHHAHA. pouring popcorn on rollin's head.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, hunger often stems from boredom, so yeah, everyone is hooonggryy at this point,lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I see ya Mercury with that nice ass drop kick.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Its not too late to come over folks


Been singing their praises for a while now. Best wrestling on tv right now.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Shouldn't the fans be chanting "You still got it!" ?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

J & J have never gotten any offense in on anyone.... Now they're kicking the WWE champion's ass.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Flesh Rollins


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So is that a Jack and Coke that Ambrose has there?

Wait I was looking at my glass

:ambrose4


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA This shit is sooooooo bad....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Whelp J&J are faces now.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nine99 said:


> Don't worry guys Lucha Underground and NXT are in only 2 more days...


And ROH. Wrestling Wednesday :wink2:


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

WWE really trying hard to make their world champ look like a total fool...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Well, hunger often stems from boredom, so yeah, everyone is hooonggryy at this point,lol.


in the last hour I've eaten french fries, an apple, half a dozen choc wafers and some cheese.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> J&J > MNM


Honestly a bit more entertain by J&J's shenanigans. You can actually argue that they have more character growth than MNM.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Behold the possible Pizza Cake!


Great...I think I just had an orgasm,lol.

Wonder how much that would cost to make?


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Many have said it but holy shit it is bad


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Noel Foley - Ambrose got so many beads because he's the Titty Master &#55357;&#56847; #RAW


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love that ambrose is so into it. It makes no sense.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ALl those pizza pics... now I"m hungry. But why is there so much talk about food? Is this like that time Trish STratus pictures dominated a thread?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Why this isn't a squash match? HE'S THE FN CHAMPION FFS!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Seth is booked like such a joke.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why isn't WWE throwing out that fan in the leather jacket standing on his chair and bringing attention to himself? Does he need a anti-Reigns sign or something?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A Jamie Noble Hot Tag :ha


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Me?nacho Cheese Bugles, Sweet tea(Always drinking sweet iced tea), and warmed up from earlier tonight spaghetti(I take personal pride in my spaghetti). Oh, and a few Laffy Taffy.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Rollins is looking like such a geek in this match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Noble :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Were you sports entertained tonight? :vince5


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dat CM Punk neckbreaker.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The_It_Factor said:


> J & J have never gotten any offense in on anyone.... Now they're kicking the WWE champion's ass.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Jamie Noble givin it to the guy who's going to go against Lesnar at Summerslam. Got it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kennedyowns said:


> Seth is booked like such a joke.


They are booking him the same as Miz when he was champ. Poor fella.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Way to make Rollins look even weaker than he already does WWE, didn't think you could do it but you did.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

This is just depressing to watch....


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Way to keep Rollins strong for Lesnar..


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The guy in the crowd with his hands on his head :lol :lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

SAVE_US.NIDIA


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> ALl those pizza pics... now I"m hungry. But why is there so much talk about food? Is this like that time Trish STratus pictures dominated a thread?


Must feed the inner child before feasting with the eyes and ...other organs.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Why is the WWE champ struggling to beat JnJ.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why isn't WWE throwing out that fan in the leather jacket standing on his chair and bringing attention to himself? Does he need a anti-Reigns sign or something?


Their goons manning the floor seem like wrestlers too. SCARY dudes.


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Hawkke said:
> 
> 
> > Behold the possible Pizza Cake!
> ...


There is a recipe on pilsbury.com not kidding. But the fact that pizza cake is way more entertaining is just sad. I hope roh can get ratings soon because this is pathetic.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Longest overrun in a while


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Once upon a time Noble was ROH world champ.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Why is that fan in the Leather Jacket not being arrested?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So predictable.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

One of the worst booked matches I have ever seen.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

J n J with the win! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FOOLERY:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BAW GAWD ALMIGHTY!!!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmao!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mercury deserves a title shot! :mark:


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

For real?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

What the fuck WWE??


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Does that make Joey Mercury #1 contender by WWE logic?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Was joey mercury even the legal man in? lol. ah whatever.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Welp, @ShowStopper called it.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

J & J for tag team champions


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Seth is winning Sunday. Fuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SETH going over on Sunday

:mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Joey Mercury #1 Contender!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Would prefer Noble tho!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> Does that make Joey Mercury #1 contender by WWE logic?


Yes. Triple Threat to be announced at Smackdown.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Your world champion ladies and gentlemen, pinned by two washed up midgets :ti*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It was a fun match that Rollins had under control until Ambrose's interference.

He doesn't need to be booked strong in order to face Lesnar because that's not the kind of match they're going for, and it shouldn't be.

I want to see Lesnar rip Rollins in half and that's the appeal of the match, the only way Rollins should beat Lesnar is with the highest amount of shenanigans in WWE history.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Longest overrun in a while


and for this...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well Rollins possibly coulden't look any more weaker.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Just when you think they can't make Rollins look like an even bigger GEEK

:rollins3


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Why is that fan in the Leather Jacket not being arrested?


Cameras rolling. They'll jack him up as soon as the show cuts!


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

You all are making it very hard for people like me who are unable to watch Raw at the moment to follow what's going on if all you all are talking about is KFC, pizza restaurants, and posting selfies of girls trying to look sexy. Go post that stuff in another thread.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> ALl those pizza pics... now I"m hungry. But why is there so much talk about food? Is this like that time Trish STratus pictures dominated a thread?


Yes, because it stems from the same reason. Boredom


Also


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Seth Rollins is the Miz...no doubt in my mind now.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Decent show, off to watch Straight Shoot, goodnight WF.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Welp, Dean Ambrose's unofficial 2 weeks as WWE Champion was fun while it lasted.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

only way rollins could look weaker is if kane rapes him in the middle of ring


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Pretty much everything after Owens was garbage. 

The only exception was a decent hossfight between Black Cesaro and Black Scott Norton


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

did rollins have coke in his nose


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Pacmanboi said:


> Why did Dean get music when he's a fan tonight?



Don't you know? That happens everywhere he goes, whether he's getting home after a long days work, entering the local KFC or Burger King, soon as he goes through the doors his music plays wherever he goes  


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean standing tall, confirmed to lose on Sunday. Seth still booked softer than Charmin.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Rollins is the definition of a paper champion. It was hilarious, but my God.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for that camera angle.
I'd let that bastard wreck it like no ones business. He might steal my tv afterward but I can get a new one.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

This is just ridiculous, they completely discredited Rollins' reign, the only thing I can think of that was worse than this was HHH's run after the kliq broke kayfabe.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> Well Rollins possibly coulden't look any more weaker.


There's still Hornswaggle and El Torito to job to.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

And I thought Wyatt looked weak last week lol Damn they under booked Rollins to the masses..


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Is WWE gonna try and pull a stupid swerve where J&J help Rollins win and it'll be revealed the Authority staged the whole match?

Because that'd be stupid.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Remember that time Ric Flair was pinned by a retired backstage wrestler? No, I don't either. They have booked Seth as the worst champion, perhaps, of all time.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm not an Ambrose fan in the least... He's too much of a spaz/goofball for me, and I don't see what he does in the ring that's so great.

BUT, this dude is massively over; and I think they should give him a legit title run after this weekend and see where it goes. The majority of fans obviously like him, so if they Want to go with Reigns, just wait and have him turn on/cash in on Ambrose in a couple months :shrug

Edit: I'm a Rollins fan, but he ain't cutting it as champ. Based on crowd reactions, Ambrose may draw, so.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hooray for predictability. 

Seth is the biggest jobber of all time and Dean Ambrose still can't beat him. Really tells you what they think of him. Why would you watch the match on Sunday? It's the same match they've been having for a year, Seth wins and Ambrose gets no payoff.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

all in all... said:


> only way rollins could look weaker is if kane rapes him in the middle of ring


They will have Kane pull Rollins through the ring canvas on Smackdown...giggity.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins winning on Sunday will cover up for Owens losing on Sunday.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

:Jordan
Normally I'd be mad at what's happening to Seth, but at this point I'm just dying laughing. I can't even be mad anymore. Lmao!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

So Rollins looks like dogshit by losing to J&J and proves the Authority right about not doing anything on his own while going into his Ladder match against Ambrose this Sunday alone?

WWE's logical booking. Gotta love it.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Remember that time Ric Flair was pinned by a retired backstage wrestler? No, I don't either. They have booked Seth as the worst champion, perhaps, of all time.


Not even the worst of the last two years.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OH MY FUCKING GOD

BRB DYING

(shit never mind I won't be back because this dying is actually legit, I got fast-acting accelerated ass cancer from watching that)


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Thanks for that camera angle.
> I'd let that bastard wreck it like no ones business. He might steal my tv afterward but I can get a new one.


Hmmmm..... :shockedpunk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rollins reign wasn't just thrown under a bus, it was thrown under a damn steamroller. How pathetic to book your champion in a comedy match to main event RAW. Such "innovative" booking! fpalm


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Is WWE gonna try and pull a stupid swerve where J&J help Rollins win and it'll be revealed the Authority staged the whole match?
> 
> Because that'd be stupid.


Nope. They will still have J&J help him win but inly to drive home how weak he is.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

GonGetGot said:


> did rollins have coke in his nose


He's got dat Sugar Booger, DADDY! :rollins4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So tonight showed once again, even if booked differently for now, WWE sees them as:

Roman >>>>>>>>>>>> Seth >>>>>>>> Dean (who can't beat Seth)


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Lmfao this is what a stupid person wrote on WrestleZone forums.. this is why I don't take that forum seriously. Stupid stupid posters



> He got caught with a rollup in what was basically a 4 on 1 situation. Calm down, children.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So, we're going to act like Seth didn't get screwed into a loss and this isn't just a part of a bigger storyline? Hello, it's obvious dissension between Seth and Authority is brewing.

fpalm at anyone having a meltdown over this.

Of course he wasn't going to come out on top. Hell, WWE loves having the person who comes out on top lose at the PPV in most cases.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Irrelevant said:


> So Rollins looks like dogshit by losing to J&J and proves the Authority right about not doing anything on his own while going into his Ladder match against Ambrose this Sunday alone?
> 
> WWE's logical booking. Gotta love it.




The only logic is it proves Steph and HHH to be right, and that is more important than making the champion look good in their eyes.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

It's at the point now where losing clean to this champ makes you look like a weak jobber. Has he won any match clean since getting the belt? Never seen anything like this, but it is funny I was entertained.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So tonight showed once again, even if booked differently for now, WWE sees them as:
> 
> Roman >>>>>>>>>>>> Seth >>>>>>>> Dean (who can't beat Seth)


A round of Suzuki kicks for the whole damn booking committee, please!!!!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Seth Rollins kayfabe has less credibility than some midcarders. WWE has really fucked him, he comes across like such a jobber.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

This mother fucker better become a vicious heel and start dominating on his own. God, you better save Rollins...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

We, the fans who watch WWE, would like to submit the following to the court:

1. We accuse the WWE of first, second, and third degree brain slaughter
2. We accuse the WWE of making Raw look like an episode of WWE Superstars
3. We accuse the commentators and creative team of First degree butchery
4. We accuse the entire episode as an insult to a parakeet's intelligence.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Reading all this... I am so fucking glad I didn't even tune in for a single minute. And I don't feel like beating myself in the head for watching such childish shit. Hmmm, I think I found a formula to success!

Yes yes I know it was obvious years ago.. shush.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

:lmao

I can't even. This is entertainment. Sorry, I have to take off my hardcore fan hat for this. I know I should be mad, but I can't help it. I'm like Dean now with the popcorn. MORE MORE MORE! I hate that they chose Seth to make look like this, but hey, this crap is priceless. :lmao


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

The only thing I don't get, is that you would think Triple H would actually like somebody that he let inherit his pedigree rather than give him his finisher then weeks later act like a douche towards him but still let him keep the move.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> We, the fans who watch WWE, would like to submit the following to the court:
> 
> 1. We accuse the WWE of first, second, and third degree brain slaughter
> 2. We accuse the WWE of making Raw look like an episode of WWE Superstars
> ...


and their response will be simple, _you're still watching._ :mj


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Well there goes any remaining credibility Rollins had. Shame, i thought last week's Smackdown would be the turning point, but i guess not. Anyway, time to put Cena back in the ME, restore some cred to the title. And time for Rollins to drop to the midcard where he now belongs.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Wednesday can't come soon enough.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

all in all... said:


> only way rollins could look weaker is if kane rapes him in the middle of ring


Well, if Seth is a power bottom???


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I mean... I'm happy Ambrose is walking around with the title. It looks so right on him. But, what they're doing to Rollins is terrible. I'm an Ambrose mark, so him getting his wins back on Rollins in the past month has been great, but Rollins has hit a new low. Tonight was it. What a shit-show that was for his character. He lost to a comedy security team who are a 2015 ripoff of The Stooges. This is the current, official WWE champion. I simply don't know who on the creative team thinks that was a good idea. The character is such a mess and he'll likely get massacred by Lesnar next month, too. Something needs to happen to the Seth Rollins character because it's losing a lot of stock very, very rapidly.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow, storytelling went over so many heads tonight. Even though WWE pretty much beat all of us in the head with "there are problems in the Authority with Seth." all night...


Other losses Seth has had? Sure, there is room for being angry. But this one? Nope. This is just another reason for Steph and Trips to look at Seth warily because he can't seem to win on his own or beat the odds like they expect him too. Seth was outnumbered and got caught with a cheap roll up after a distraction. This will only add to the storyline they're blatantly telling right now -___-

And again, most of the time, the guy who is standing tall is getting screwed at the PPV...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

NotGuilty said:


> and their response will be simple, _you're still watching._ :mj


If they debut on amc that History of the Mob in New York next Monday, I won't be watching this...even though I KNOW for a fact that they'll air this 10 times in just the following week. 

I'm an old time gangster junkie. Read a lot of books, seen a ton of movies...from Cagney & Bogart to Pesci & De Niro...Watch Mobsters all the time, etc.

rereading Casino atm. Almost to the part where Tony "The Ant" Spilotro is about to REALLY get buried,lol. Alive at that since the autopsy found sand in his throat and stomach....


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Biggest thing here is. J and J did something Ambrose coulden't do go over Rollins. So basically not only Rollins buried so is Ambrose. Way to give cred to the two biggest names in the company right now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was a pretty bad go home show.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wynter said:


> Wow, storytelling went over so many heads tonight. Even though WWE pretty much beat all of us in the head with "there are problems in the Authority with Seth." all night...
> 
> 
> Other losses Seth has had? Sure, there is room for being angry. But this one? Nope. This is just another reason for Steph and Trips to look at Seth warily because he can't seem to win on his own or beat the odds like they expect him too. Seth was outnumbered and got caught with a cheap roll up after a distraction. This will only add to the storyline they're blatantly telling right now -___-
> ...


It's a terrible story. It has been for quite some time. I think Arquette had a better run as champion. David fucking arquette.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Wynter said:


> Wow, storytelling went over so many heads tonight. Even though WWE pretty much beat all of us in the head with "there are problems in the Authority with Seth." all night...
> 
> 
> Other losses Seth has had? Sure, there is room for being angry. But this one? Nope. This is just another reason for Steph and Trips to look at Seth warily because he can't seem to win on his own or beat the odds like they expect him too. Seth was outnumbered and got caught with a cheap roll up after a distraction. This will only add to the storyline they're blatantly telling right now -___-
> ...


Yeah...and the only way to tell this story is to have Seth lose to two 'would be jobbers, if not retired' wrestlers in the ring. Right?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait. Why are people on here saying "dar Ambrose can't beat Rollins" when he's pinned him at least twice in the last month?
Why are some people not getting that Rollins will always be cast as the smarmy, straight up chicken shit heel that has a superiority complex _because _of his backup and who he is aligned with?

Homeboy has two guys smaller than him protecting him. If they were doing this to a Lesnar type heel, then I'd understand the gripe.

He's the type of heel where karma is supposed to bite him in embarrassingly fluke ways which make him look like an asshat because he is one in the first place.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I still can't get over Kane showing Seth Rollins the Instagram pics of Ambrose with the WWE title. :ti


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Remember when Gorilla Monsoon came out of retirement and beat Hulk Hogan and the Ultimate Warrior?
Remember when Magnum T.A., injured permanently due to motorcycle accident, came out of retirement and beat Ric Flair and Ricky Steamboat?
Of course you don't...it never happened.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> Yeah...and the only way to tell this story is to have Seth lose to two 'would be jobbers, if not retired' wrestlers in the ring. Right?


If the whole story is Seth can't get the job done without the Authority helping him...guess what has to happen, SETH HAS TO LOSE WITHOUT THE AUTHORITY BEING THERE.

The whole point is adding more conflict with Steph/Trips and Seth. This is just leading to an eventual split and most likely a face turn for Seth. How in the world with Seth winning lead to that :drake1

And again, did J&J beat Seth's ass and pin him clean. Or was Seth on a roll but Dean distracted him so they could sneak a pin in....

fpalm


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Let Dean win Sunday (a man can wish), Seth takes on the returning Lesnar and gets destroyed, written off screen for a month or two, and come back as a face working his way up.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

You can still make him a chicken shit heel WITH credibility if you throw him a frickin' bone once in a while. A legit pin vs a mid carder would work..any mid carder. 

What's next? Pinned by Hornswaggle? El Torito? Michael Cole? A diva?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Reading all this... I am so fucking glad I didn't even tune in for a single minute. And I don't feel like beating myself in the head for watching such childish shit. Hmmm, I think I found a formula to success!
> 
> Yes yes I know it was obvious years ago.. shush.


Same, I didn't watch a minute either, watched the Blackhawks/Lightning game instead. Even though the Hawks lost, looks like I made the right decision. bama4


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't watch garbage like hockey but I didn't watch it either, and while it doesn't get the bad taste out of my mouth, at least I feel good for not having my time wasted.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Wynter said:


> Wow, storytelling went over so many heads tonight. Even though WWE pretty much beat all of us in the head with "there are problems in the Authority with Seth." all night...
> 
> 
> Other losses Seth has had? Sure, there is room for being angry. But this one? Nope. This is just another reason for Steph and Trips to look at Seth warily because he can't seem to win on his own or beat the odds like they expect him too. Seth was outnumbered and got caught with a cheap roll up after a distraction. This will only add to the storyline they're blatantly telling right now -___-
> ...


I guess I see your point. The problem is J&J should have gotten little to no offense and the match going on way too long certainly didn't help things. Even if this was to prove the Authority right and add more tension to the ladder match, Rollins still looks bad because Ambrose beat J&J without breaking a sweat in his handicap match with J&J. Meanwhile, Rollins is having a competitive match with them where it's built up that one of them has a chance of winning. They should have protected Rollins better.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Remember that time Ric Flair was pinned by a retired backstage wrestler? No, I don't either. They have booked Seth as the worst champion, perhaps, of all time.


*Oh NOW you see it*


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't like what happened but a lot of people are grossly overreacting.


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

Neither Seth Rollins or Dean Ambrose benefit from this feud. 

Rollins wins: he beat an opponent that couldn't do what J&J Security did. That doesn't sound like much of an accomplishment from a fan's perspective.
Rollins loses: he's already lost the match tonight, so losing again would be the final nail in the coffin. It'll take years to make this guy seem like a proper main event star again. 

Dean wins: It proves he can beat someone who lost to J&J Security. 
Dean loses: He can't beat someone who lost to J&J Security, there's no pay-off, and his credibility takes a nosedive.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That ending basically guarantees Seth is retaining his title. I don't really have that big of a problem with it.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Wynter said:


> If the whole story is Seth can't get the job done without the Authority helping him...guess what has to happen, SETH HAS TO LOSE WITHOUT THE AUTHORITY BEING THERE.
> 
> The whole point is adding more conflict with Steph/Trips and Seth. This is just leading to an eventual split and most likely a face turn for Seth. How in the world with Seth winning lead to that :drake1
> 
> ...


Your such a stickler for logical story telling... I don't think it makes any logical sense to have a world champion who can never win on his own. And even if I were to concede that the progression of this storyline is somehow good for Rollins in the long run (which I will never fucking do) there were much better opponents for Rollins to lose to than a couple of would be jobbers.

And for fuck sake you could tell the story in the reverse manner. Rollins wins without the authority, realizes he doesn't need them, and HE kicks them to the curb. In storyline you presented, since your such a stickler for logical storytelling, how do you rebuild Seth as someone who can win on his own after you have shown time and time again that he can't?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Oh NOW you see it*


Well, I've seen it, I just hoped WWE would have more respect for their titleholder than this. This is almost akin to Al Snow becoming world champion with the JOB Squad as his back-up. I thought it was idiotic when they had Bryan run from Kane, but this is a whole new nadir of championship booking. If WWE permitted inter-gender matches, I could almost see him losing to a re-debuting Charlotte.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Remember when Austin lost via roll-up to Pat Patterson and Gerald Brisco? Good times...


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Well, I've seen it, I just hoped WWE would have more respect for their titleholder than this. This is almost akin to Al Snow becoming world champion with the JOB Squad as his back-up. I thought it was idiotic when they had Bryan run from Kane, but this is a whole new nadir of championship booking. If WWE permitted inter-gender matches, *I could almost see him losing to a re-debuting Charlotte.*


You're kidding right? With the way WWE have booked him, he'd probably pussy out of the match in the first place.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Jesus. The hysterics in this thread is embarrassing.

Couple of points though..

Some of you take wins and losses far to seriously. Look at Ambrose, twiddling his thumbs in mid card taking losses left, right and center. A month later? Most over full time guy in the company who looks a legit threat. Rollins goes down to j+j for a feel good moment AFTER interference! Jesus. All it takes is a great ladder match at MITB that leaves both men flat out on the canvas after Rollins wins an VOILA hes recovered. 

Also why are people still talking about Ambrose not getting a win over Seth? Did you guys all miss the 3 pins in a month that he got? Or is that just something you wanted to forget so you could moan about something?

Christ, its wrestling! Seth is heel, if he did all the things you wanted? Then he wouldnt be getting some of the great heat he's being generating. And when he does turn face? Nobody will remember all this and he will be in ambroses position, distracting a heel against a rubbish opponent... which you can all go hysterical about.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

That's about the worst damn Raw I think I've ever seen. Other than the opening segment and match, it was a train wreck. Literally could not keep my eyes open.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

When R-Truth is on RAW for 1 minute and steals the show, you know your show is lacking some creative direction.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

R Truth is the next Rock! Lord.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What A Maneuver said:


> They're really blowing their load with Reigns. Rumble win and MITB in the same year? Not a good idea.


yup because its no where but down from there
they should have spaced those things out over a couple of years.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What A Maneuver said:


> They're really blowing their load with Reigns. Rumble win and MITB in the same year? Not a good idea.


Yeah, it's the Del Rio push all over again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Random but;

I'm sick and tired of seeing Cuntanie McMahon on my TV. No one wants to see Steph's plastic, stretched out face, veiny filled man arms, weird ass looking "tits" and man voice on TV anymore. She offers nothing and the way she talks to and treats some of the wrestlers is a fucking joke. Someone get that cunt off my TV screen NOW. She offers nothing; other than being a walking, talking PSA for why women should NOT use HGH.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Completely forgot Raw was on tonight until I visited the forum. Damn, that feels good. You're all missing out if you're still putting up with this garbage.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

For the record, I walked away from the TV and went to the bedroom right before the Ziggler match and fell asleep. 


Why doesn't the USA Network reair RAW in the early morning like TNT used to do with Nitro. It seems like they have that garbage Chrissy reality show on repeat.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Watching old 98 raw on Network. And forgot they used to the War Zone. Then the main show later on. Maybe cut Raw to two hours. Much better designed and thought out show. 3 hrs is too much, because they fill in so much crap in that other hour. 2 hr smackdown shows the way.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth whole character is a guy who's only in the main event scene in the first place because of the Authority backing him, Won MITB cause of Kane, is champion cause he cashed in after the other two guys beat the crap out of each other and hasnt been able to defend his championship without a lot of fuckery. Technically, tonight storyline wise it makes sense. The problem is more that people HATE that this is in fact all Seth character is now. They wish he was stronger, wish he didnt always need help and wish he wasnt a delusional heel that thinks hes better than he is. Hopefully this is leading to a better character for him or a face character for him. It's being acknowledge weekly now, his weakness is a part of the current storyline for him so it's just a matter a time before the big change happens.

Raw was okay tonight. A lot of good segments throughout but it felt long. Im convinced it'll never be great at 3 hours. WWE just isnt built for that weekly. It'll struggle to grab new eyes this way. im a pretty dedicated fan but will admit its not easy to sit through.

R Truth spot stole the show


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Highlights of RAW were the opening segment with Cena/Kevin Owens and then the Owens/Neville match. Neville has taken so many losses though so I really dont know what direction they are going with him. R-Truth's cameo appearance in the Reigns/Ziggler/Kane promo was hilarious. I legit laughed and Kane's facial expressions were golden. Speaking of Kane, he didn't job for once getting the win over Ziggler. Reigns/Kofi match was not bad and I continue to enjoy the New Day. 

I'm still confused with the Nikki/Paige feud. Are we supposed to like Nikki now? Don't care about the Wyatts/Matadores match. Didn't hate the Orton/Sheamus match although we have seen them feud with each other a lot of times already. And I didnt mind the main event match but I felt it dragged on for very long. The overrun went 15 minutes. Glad J & J won a match though. Overall average show.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

It was a good Raw, and the best part of the show was when Kane beat Dolph Ziggler and chokeslamed him to hell, oh yeaah, it was great.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Holy shit was that a bad show. Owens and Cena segment was good and R-Truth was funny, but apart from that it was a steaming pile of horse shit.

You'd think that the biggest wrestling company in the world would actually put a little effort to also be the best wrestling company in the world. I mean if they got something it's money, so why don't they hire writers that could actually produce decent work?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> It was a good Raw, and the best part of the show was when Kane beat Dolph Ziggler and chokeslamed him to hell, oh yeaah, it was great.


Hmm, I would think the highlight of that match was outside the ring of Lana getting injured. 

Now I wonder will she be in crutches with a cast on her leg like Rusev. :lana


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

safc-scotty said:


> Neville has improved on the mic. He's certainly nothing special but he's nowhere near as awkward as he once was.


It always cracks me up when people give wrestlers credit for being able to talk.

:rko2


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Is Neville wrestling with a mouthguard in?
> 
> What a geek :ti


He's a brit, what is there to guard?


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Hmm, I would think the highlight of that match was outside the ring of Lana getting injured.
> 
> Now I wonder will she be in crutches with a cast on her leg like Rusev. :lana


Dolph Ziggler tried to escape like a coward but Kane catch him and chokeslam ziggler to hell and beat him.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

virus21 said:


>


That's not soon enough!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

People bash Dean for his comedy stuff but I thought he was pretty funny during the Seth vs J&J match. He's the man.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Reading some of these posts, looks like my decision to take a long break from all WWE programming continues to be the right call.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'd give my feelings on the show, but I feel like I'd be repeating the same stuff over and over again. 

The show is too long. The stories are too repetitive. There is not nearly enough time in between PPVs to give the stories time to breath and build properly. And because of all of that, the show is a drag to watch. 

Kevin Owens continues to be the main highlight. His promos are great and he had a good match with Neville.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

So glad I stopped watching, judging by the results.

And :lol at this Rollins angle. Can anyone defending his booking really call themselves fans?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Rybotch said:


> He's a brit, what is there to guard?


Maybe it's to guard him from saliva spray from dribblers like you when they're spewing their unfunny, out of date stereotypes?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I've never been afraid to have a different opinion from the majority and I enjoyed the show. RAW would be just right at two hours, but I liked the angles and stories from last night. It was so full of jokes and I had some genuine laughs. 

It was a breath of fresh air to have John Cena and Kevin Owens start off the show. The WWE has really been pulling back the curtain with Cena by using Owens to take cheap shots at his shilling, factory of shirts and dominating the WWE scene (in particular opening up RAW's in the past). This is easily the bets feud in the WWE. I liked the Neville/KO fight but Neville still seems awkward on the mic. 

R Truth stole the show with just a few minutes of mic time. :lmao I actually thought he was in the MITB Bank since he's always in random matches. Kane deserves props for his reaction. 

Roman Reigns is finally comfortable on the mic. He didn't set the world on fire with his promo and merely acted as the set up guy, but it was decent. Reigns/Kofi was more fun than I would've thought. Solid work between the two and the inclusion of New Day which made it an unofficial handicap match added to the entertainment factor. I loved that he didn't execute the dive and won with the superman punch. It would've been funny if New Day had jumped on Reigns after the match but it was still good. Xavier Woods is gold with his reactions. Since their heel turn, New Day has been one of the best parts of RAW. 

Randy washing Sheamus is not something I expected to see. He knows how to get the crowd hype. 

Ryback & The Miz was a pleasant surprise. The Miz, say what you want about him, knows how to play his role to a fit. Ryback is finding a nice groove and I :mark: for that shellshock to the Big Show.

Lana/Ziggler still makes no sense. But Rusev is funny as the pathetic loser who can't decide if he loves or hates Lana. 

J&J Security and Rollins have a nice comedic rapport. Their rant backstage was :lol The nannies have still got it. Rollins is booked like a bitch, but it is what it is. They still had a good match and he loss because Ambrose interfered. If you followed the story being told, it wasn't that bad for Rollins. His credibility as a champ has already been compromised. He either wins clean on Sunday to show that he can win or keeps on being a bitch of a champion. 

As for Ambrose, the company obviously likes him. He didn't have a match but but he was a presence throughout the show and the final segment was built on the assumption that he'd do something to cost Rollins the match. I know a lot of folks have this belief that Vince throws darts at Ambrose's face, but the WWE sees something in him. I guess that's easier to ignore since it fits a narrative that he's being held back. He may not be used to his full potential (not many superstars are), but he's arguably the most over WWE superstar at the moment and they've taken note. On a superficial note, I hate Dean's hair.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Mostly a nothing show but as dumb as Rollins losing was it at least serves the purpose that he'll fight Ambrose alone which will only improve the match quality.

Owens/Cena interaction once again was entertaining for me which was then followed by a good match between Neville and Owens.

R-Truth had me in stitches when he came out. :lol

Ryback doing the Shellshock was pretty awesome I have to admit. Reminded me of when Cesaro lifted Big Show, I reacted the same. 

Apart from that, not much to live in the memory for long.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

this shows defined the problem with E. same old shit and Rollins is the worst booked champion in history made to look like a weak moron and idiot.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

Zigberg said:


> Maybe it's to guard him from saliva spray from dribblers like you when they're spewing their unfunny, out of date stereotypes?


#ButthurtBrit


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a toothache and I just quit smoking. Gonna give Raw a miss, it might cause me to relapse.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Solid Raw. I am not knick picking every detail like most. I enjoyed it. Truth stole the show though lol. Yes Rollins looks weak. But wwe are fooling you. All a plan to make him look strong. The swerve well be Rollins over comes the odds and beat Ambrose on his own. Now Ambrose could win but I doubt it. 3 hours is too much though for a wrestling show. Hope they cut it down to two hours in the future.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

Rollins is getting boring. I think Ambrose and Reigns are more entertaining at this point in this whole annoyingly long story line.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I dunno I fell asleep after the Sheamus vs Orton match.

I wasn't really blown away, the start was good cause it was different and the match was always gonna be an obvious winner in Owens but it was good the variety.

By the sounds of it people are getting very bored of Rollins, can't wait for Brock to return.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Good Raw, really good start to the show and I'm starting to like Ambrose.


----------

